# esclusività-condivisione



## Old oscar (14 Settembre 2008)

*esclusività-condivisione*

se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro

allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ? 

ed i mariti ? 
accetterebbero che la propria moglie abbia un'amante se questo la fa star bene ?

l'amore vuole l'esclusività oppure, in rari casi,  accetta anche la condivisione ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...



io non saprei accettarlo, quindi se vuole un'altra donna, faccia pure ma non me lo faccia sapere.

e vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


Per me l'amore è condivisione. Poi la pratica mi fa pensare che per un uomo sia possibile, meno possibile per una donna. L'esclusività è legata alla fase di innamoramento.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non saprei accettarlo, *quindi se vuole un'altra donna, faccia pure ma non me lo faccia sapere.*
> 
> e vissero tutti felici e contenti




















   tanto c'è sempre qualche anima pia che te lo viene a riferire...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


Ma se l'uomo ama la moglie puo' fare a meno di avere un'altra visto che questo potrebbe farla star male... questo sempre perche' l'amore e' volere il bene dell'altro...


----------



## Old strega (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> *allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene* ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...

















come si fa ad amare una persona che va a letto con un'altra... 

diverso è il discorso di "non farsi domande"... e secondo me a fronte di sospetti se non si cerca la verità a tutti i costi è solo per problematiche relative al "quieto vivere".... 

se si parla di amore no... non credo sia possibile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> tanto c'è sempre qualche anima pia che te lo viene a riferire...


inviterei quell'anima pia ad accomodarsi cortesemente a fanGulo facendosi una sportina di fatti propri  

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente, mi farebbe incacchiare più l'intromissione di qualcuno, che mi viene a riferire qualcosa che non voglio sapere e che non ho chiesto di dirmi, che sapere del tradimento.

voglio dire, sono fessa e contenta, lasciatemi in pace no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se l'uomo ama la moglie puo' fare a meno di avere un'altra visto che questo potrebbe farla star male... questo sempre perche' l'amore e' volere il bene dell'altro...



idealmente è così. ma in questo mondo di ladri il nostro cuore è rapito da quattro prof... sto andando fuori tema  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che dicevo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sì, che idealmente è così ma in realtà non è così. personalmente detesto il tradimento in ogni sua forma, ma per assurdo non pretendo che nei miei confronti non esista, la trovo una pretesa insensata. pretendo di non saperlo, questo sì. Uno che mi tradisce e poi me lo viene a dire per scaricarsi la coscienza o per paura che qualcuno lo anticipi, lo detesterei, come ho già fatto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se l'uomo ama la moglie puo' fare a meno di avere un'altra visto che questo potrebbe farla star male... questo sempre perche' l'amore e' volere il bene dell'altro...


chi di logica ferisce, di logica perisce...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> *come si fa ad amare una persona che va a letto con un'altra... *
> 
> diverso è il discorso di "non farsi domande"... e secondo me a fronte di sospetti se non si cerca la verità a tutti i costi è solo per problematiche relative al "quieto vivere"....
> 
> se si parla di amore no... non credo sia possibile...



capisco il risentimento, la delusione, la rabbia, il disprezzo, venendone a conoscenza, ma mica si smette di amare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> chi di logica ferisce, di logica perisce...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inviterei quell'anima pia ad accomodarsi cortesemente a fanGulo facendosi una sportina di fatti propri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh già. Ma stai sicura che chi lo fa qualche motivo ce l'ha...

A me, che è successo esattamente così, faceva incazzare che lui non avesse avuto le palle per dirmelo. 

Certo venirlo a sapere, in modo "anonimo" (qualche sospetto ce l'ho) ha fatto male, molto molto male.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> capisco il risentimento, la delusione, la rabbia, il disprezzo, venendone a conoscenza, *ma mica si smette di amare*.


Certo, se si amava anche prima...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh già. Ma stai sicura che chi lo fa qualche motivo ce l'ha...
> 
> A me, che è successo esattamente così, faceva incazzare che lui non avesse avuto le palle per dirmelo.
> 
> Certo venirlo a sapere, in modo "anonimo" (qualche sospetto ce l'ho) ha fatto male, molto molto male.


a me lo disse lui, che uomo di cuore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, se si amava anche prima...


appunto quello che intendevo. quando ci intendiamo così al volo mi commuovo


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me lo disse lui, che uomo di cuore


 
Beh però ha avuto le palle. Io l'ho sempre dovuto scoprire da sola...

Ovviamente ero la pazza visionaria


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto quello che intendevo. quando ci intendiamo così al volo mi commuovo









Oramai sono un'esperta di queste situazioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh però ha avuto le palle. Io l'ho sempre dovuto scoprire da sola...
> 
> Ovviamente ero la pazza visionaria


io da sola non l'avrei scoperto perché non avrei fatto indagini  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ah bhè quello è ovvio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oramai sono un'esperta di queste situazioni


sfrutta la cosa: puoi aprire un'agenzia di consulenze


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *io da sola non l'avrei scoperto perché non avrei fatto indagini*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una donna innamorata (e pure un uomo) secondo me queste cose le sente.

Poi certo si può continuare a fingere di non vedere e incrociare le dita che passi.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sfrutta la cosa: puoi aprire un'agenzia di consulenze




















   sai che ci stavo pensando? Un bell'alberghetto per cuori infranti, ovviamente convenzionato con tradimento.net.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una donna innamorata (e pure un uomo) secondo me queste cose le sente.
> 
> Poi certo si può continuare a fingere di non vedere e incrociare le dita che passi.


anche secondo me, ma se qualcosa senti è perché il rapporto in sè ha qualcosa che non va, a prescindere dalla presenza vera o presunta di un terzo incomodo (o di tanti terzi incomodi in caso di personaggi come barby  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sai che ci stavo pensando? Un bell'alberghetto per cuori infranti, ovviamente convenzionato con tradimento.net.



uno sconto del 10% per tutti gli iscritti?






(in caso di cloni si applica il 10% per ognuno? marco non solo entrerebbe gratis, ma gliene dovresti dare tu)


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche secondo me, ma se qualcosa senti è perché il rapporto in sè ha qualcosa che non va, *a prescindere dalla presenza vera o presunta di un terzo incomodo* (o di tanti terzi incomodi in caso di personaggi come barby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Certo. Ma non sminuire l'importanza del terzo incomodo. Tante volte fa la differenza.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uno sconto del 10% per tutti gli iscritti?
> 
> (in caso di cloni si applica il 10% per ognuno? marco non solo entrerebbe gratis, ma gliene dovresti dare tu)


 


















No no lo sconto è a persona fisica, niente sconti da cumulare. 
Metterei a disposizione anche una sala apposita per gli scazzi, virtuali o reali. Con annessa infermieria che se si fanno male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non sminuire l'importanza del terzo incomodo. Tante volte fa la differenza.


non la sminuisco. nel momento in cui ne conosco l'esistenza non la sminuisco affatto. nel momento in cui lo vengo a sapere però poi il rapporto non sopravvive.
 
tra l'altro faccio un doveroso distinguo tra due tipologie di terzo incomodo. quello di passaggio da una botta e via, non mi farebbe piacere ma saprei  sopravvivergli (ho detto quellO, e uno al giorno non vale:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . 
e quella dell'amante fissa, che alla fine diventa una relazione parallela (la puttanata "è solo sesso" dovrebbero vietarla per legge). Dinanzi a questa non c'è trippa per gatti. 
Non sono gelosa, né sospettosa, né indagatrice (dell'incubo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , dò fiducia totale e incondizionata, non pretendo di avere l'esclusiva su una persona e che questa dedichi il suo tempo e i suoi pensieri solo a me, ma davanti a una cosa del genere crollerebbe tutto. Con la conseguenza di trasformarmi in una spia degna del kgb, nascerebbe una gelosia - giustificata, oserei dire - degna dell'orlando furioso, e la capacità di togliere il fiato come un sacchetto di plastica legato attorno alla faccia. L'ho vissuto e so che divento una persona che non mi appartiene, vivendo male io per prima, quindi meglio troncare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no lo sconto è a persona fisica, niente sconti da cumulare.
> Metterei a disposizione anche una sala apposita per gli scazzi, virtuali o reali. Con annessa infermieria che se si fanno male...



consiglio anche un'ambulanza del 118 costantemente di turno nello spiazzo


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

*Altra tipologia*

è quella del terzo incomodo da una botta e via che perseguita...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> è quella del terzo incomodo da una botta e via che perseguita...


allora torno al tanto amato "occhio non vede, cuore non duole". credo non sia così grave.



ricordo la precisazione già fatta. una al giorno, non vale.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora torno al tanto amato "occhio non vede, cuore non duole"


eh no, il terzo incomodo di questo tipo te lo viene a dire, magari anonimamente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh no, il terzo incomodo di questo tipo te lo viene a dire, magari anonimamente...


non dò peso alle voci anonime


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non dò peso alle voci anonime


Io sì... anche perchè poi tanto anonime non sono mai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sì... anche perchè poi tanto anonime non sono mai...


per me le voci anonime rappresentano il nulla. non riesco a dar peso a ciò che dice un signor nessuno che non ha neanche la faccia di palesarsi.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me le voci anonime rappresentano il nulla. non riesco a dar peso a ciò che dice un signor nessuno che non ha neanche la faccia di palesarsi.


 ma la pulce nell'orecchio la mettono comunque .... a meno da non avere un rapporto che va alla grande , essere strasicuri di sè e del partner e non esser mai stati traditi ... o no ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me le voci anonime rappresentano il nulla. non riesco a dar peso a ciò che dice un signor nessuno che non ha neanche la faccia di palesarsi.


 Questo teoricamente.
Ma generalmente se qualcuno vuole farti sapere qualcosa dà notizie circostanziate e che queste notizie provengano dal "nulla" non cambia il fatto che ne vieni a conoscenza.
A me non aveva detto nulla nessuno...anzi una mi aveva detto qualcosa...ma mica avevo capito...le insinuazioni.
Capirai che notizia era dire che era andato in gita scolastica con una collega ...lo sapevo, mica me l'aveva nascosto...era un fatto normale.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


 
ci sono difatti! chi fa lo scambio di coppia....non sei arrivato di certo tu a scoprirlo. Solo che il possesso fisico e psicologico di una donna/uomo da parte del compagno/a non a tutti permette di farlo. Così come esiste l'essere umano che prova piacere dal dolore, che prova piacere nel fare male, c'è l'essere umano che prova piacere a vedere la propria donna con un'altro uomo.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inviterei quell'anima pia ad accomodarsi cortesemente a fanGulo facendosi una sportina di fatti propri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sono stra daccordo. 

Io ho sempre detto ai miei amici, se per qualche motivo voi avete qualche sospetto anche minimo che la mia ragazza mi tradisca, se voi sapete che ho le corna e me lo venite a dire io vi spezzo le gambe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono difatti! chi fa lo scambio di coppia....non sei arrivato di certo tu a scoprirlo. Solo che il possesso fisico e psicologico di una donna/uomo da parte del compagno/a non a tutti permette di farlo. Così come esiste l'essere umano che prova piacere dal dolore, che prova piacere nel fare male, c'è l'essere umano che prova piacere a vedere la propria donna con un'altro uomo.


Cosa c'entra la ricerca del piacere in modo morboso con l'amore?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la ricerca del piacere in modo morboso con l'amore?


perdonami persa, ma secondo me è morboso per te e per me, magari per altri. Ma per chi lo fa è normale.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...



l'amore (vero) vuole l'esclusività, sia che si sia amanti, che da sposati...!

Le coppie "aperte"  - è provato - non funzionano!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idealmente è così. ma in questo mondo di ladri il nostro cuore è rapito da quattro prof... sto andando fuori tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma io non ho la pretesa che non esista... sarebbe assurdo... il fatto e' che tutti vogliono il proprio bene... se per il suo bene ha bisogno di trombare a destra e a manca, faccia pure senza me ovviamente perche' quello non e' il mio bene...


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


 Una moglie potrebbe donare un rene al marito se questo ne avesse bisogno.
Ma non dovrebbe prostituirsi per comprargli l'eroina e farlo in questo modo felice.
Una cosa così non la farebbe nemmeno una madre per un figlio.
Il bisogno del marito deve essere lecito e non deve comportare il degrado della moglie.
L'esclusività è una cosa pacifica nella società in cui viviamo.
Esistono eccezioni come nel caso di Simone de Beauvoir che passava le studentesse vergini a Sartre o come le coppie di scambisti, ma son cose un poco squallide dove il rispetto reciproco è andato a farsi friggere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una moglie potrebbe donare un rene al marito se questo ne avesse bisogno.
> *Ma non dovrebbe prostituirsi per comprargli l'eroina e farlo in questo modo felice.*
> Una cosa così non la farebbe nemmeno una madre per un figlio.
> Il bisogno del marito deve essere lecito e non deve comportare il degrado della moglie.
> ...


ammazza se esageri a volte


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammazza se esageri a volte


È per spiegare meglio.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una moglie potrebbe donare un rene al marito se questo ne avesse bisogno.
> Ma non dovrebbe prostituirsi per comprargli l'eroina e farlo in questo modo felice.
> Una cosa così non la farebbe nemmeno una madre per un figlio.
> Il bisogno del marito deve essere lecito e non deve comportare il degrado della moglie.
> ...


 
ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge. 
Così come non giudico chi è omosessuale, chi fa scambi di coppia, chi si prostituisce. Sono scelte e se per loro è normale dare la propria donna ad un'altra persona, a me non tange. Ma non credo che manchi il rispetto, è una scelta e come quasi tutte le scelte sono fatte con consapevolezza.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge.
> Così come non giudico chi è omosessuale, chi fa scambi di coppia, chi si prostituisce. Sono scelte e se per loro è normale dare la propria donna ad un'altra persona, a me non tange. Ma non credo che manchi il rispetto, è una scelta e come quasi tutte le scelte sono fatte con consapevolezza.



Chiaro, davanti ad ogni post c'è il sottinteso "Secondo me...".
Ma se io facessi dello scambismo non credo che avrei il coraggio di dirlo ai miei figli o ai miei genitori.
È chiaro, parlo sempre di me. Per altre persone può essere normale.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


ma che cosa significa "star bene"?
mi ripeto fino alla nausea...amare significa altre cose.

Questo ragionamento mi sembra tipo quelle che la smollano  per farlo star bene...mah
madonna che pena!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge.
> Così come non giudico chi è omosessuale, chi fa scambi di coppia, chi si prostituisce.* Sono scelte e se per loro è normale dare la propria donna* ad un'altra persona, a me non tange. Ma non credo che manchi il rispetto, è una scelta e come quasi tutte le scelte sono fatte con consapevolezza.


a parte che è la donna che si dà ad un altro (non è che parli un po' da padrone??) e poi il fatto che a te non tange(non tanga???) non vuol dire che sia giusto o non deprecabile.
anche trombarsi un bambino è una scelta, io lo considero una merdata.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge.
> Così come non giudico chi è omosessuale, chi fa scambi di coppia, chi si prostituisce. Sono scelte e se per loro è normale *dare la propria donna *ad un'altra persona, a me non tange. Ma non credo che manchi il rispetto, è una scelta e come quasi tutte le scelte sono fatte con consapevolezza.


Seriamente, come fai a scrivere una cosa cosi'?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che è la donna che si dà ad un altro (non è che parli un po' da padrone??) e poi il fatto che a te non tange(non tanga???) non vuol dire che sia giusto o non deprecabile.
> anche trombarsi un bambino è una scelta, io lo considero una merdata.


 
allora, anche ammazzare è una scelta. Asu, tutto ciò che è legale per me è lecito ok. Tutto quello che il codice penale mi dice di non fare per me è deplorevole. Sono cresciuto con i libri di legge in mano, a 7 anni per natale mi hanno regalato il codice civile, per me è così da quando sono piccolo. Non mi fare ripetere sempre le stesse cose. 
Poi non intendevo usare un'espressione da "padrone", va da se. Volevo solo dire che se una coppia pratica scambismo a me non interessa, e non penso che sia deprecabile, perchè ognuno è libero e padrone di viversi la sua sessualità come meglio crede. Se entrambi nella coppia sono consenzienti e provano piacere a lacerarsi il corpo, sono fatti loro, purchè non vengano alla mia porta a bussare.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Arriva la nuova infrazione LDS.

E mo' mi sono stufata.

Basta con gli attacchi alle credenze religiose altrui. Lo dice anche la Costituzione, andatevela a ripassare!!!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Seriamente, come fai a scrivere una cosa cosi'?


 
mi sono espresso male, scusa.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Arriva la nuova infrazione LDS.
> 
> E mo' mi sono stufata.
> 
> Basta con gli attacchi alle credenze religiose altrui. Lo dice anche la Costituzione, andatevela a ripassare!!!


 
Vere, ma ascolta. 

La costituzione dice: 

Articolo 19 : Tutti hanno diritto di professare liberamente la propria fede religiosa in qualsiasi forma, individuale o associata, di farne propaganda e di esercitarne in privato o in pubblico il culto, purché non si tratti di riti contrari al buon costume.

Articolo 21 : Tutti hanno diritto di manifestare liberamente il proprio pensiero con la parola, lo scritto e ogni altro mezzo di diffusione. 

Dopo di che dammi un altro cartellino.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora, anche ammazzare è una scelta. Asu, tutto ciò che è legale per me è lecito ok. Tutto quello che il codice penale mi dice di non fare per me è deplorevole. Sono cresciuto con i libri di legge in mano, a 7 anni per natale mi hanno regalato il codice civile, per me è così da quando sono piccolo. Non mi fare ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
> Poi non intendevo usare un'espressione da "padrone", va da se. Volevo solo dire che se una coppia pratica scambismo a me non interessa, e non penso che sia deprecabile, perchè ognuno è libero e padrone di viversi la sua sessualità come meglio crede. Se entrambi nella coppia sono consenzienti e provano piacere a lacerarsi il corpo, sono fatti loro, purchè non vengano alla mia porta a bussare.


e la propria etica?? la propria morale (ora inizierà la pioggia di insulti perchè parlare di morale qui sembra una bestemmia)
te lo deve dire il codice che non va bene metterla nel culo agli altri per un tornaconto??
te lo deve dire il codice che bestemmiare di fronte a un cattolico è una stronzata??
te lo deve dire il codice che mollare un cane in autostrada non si fa??
quelli che ragionano col codice in mano mi fanno così arrabbiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la testa, il cuore..non ci sono nel codice ma aiutano abbastanza a  vivere


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la propria etica?? la propria morale (ora inizierà la pioggia di insulti perchè parlare di morale qui sembra una bestemmia)
> te lo deve dire il codice che non va bene metterla nel culo agli altri per un tornaconto??
> te lo deve dire il codice che bestemmiare di fronte a un cattolico è una stronzata??
> te lo deve dire il codice che mollare un cane in autostrada non si fa??
> ...


 
difatti bestemmiare in luogo pubblico è punibile. Difatti abbandonare il cane in autostrada o maltrattare gli animali è punibile. Difatti truffare una persona per tornaconto è punibile.

Sveglia. Quelli che parlano senza cognizione di causa alcuna mi fanno arrabbiare.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

e ci aggiungo che se tutti rispettassero le leggi così come sono scritte il mondo sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> difatti bestemmiare in luogo pubblico è punibile. Difatti abbandonare il cane in autostrada o maltrattare gli animali è punibile. Difatti truffare una persona per tornaconto è punibile.
> 
> Sveglia. Quelli che parlano senza cognizione di causa alcuna mi fanno arrabbiare.


guarda da quando è punibile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

per l'ultima decina di post


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Arriva la nuova infrazione LDS.
> 
> E mo' mi sono stufata.
> 
> Basta con gli attacchi alle credenze religiose altrui. Lo dice anche la Costituzione, andatevela a ripassare!!!



mi son persa un pezzo? dov'è l'attacco? mi sembra solo che abbia espresso la sua opinione.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda da quando è punibile.


 
non mi interessa da quando. lo è oggi. nessuna dietrologia al riguardo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tutto ciò che è legale per me è lecito ok. Tutto quello che il codice penale mi dice di non fare per me è deplorevole. .


Come puoi non renderti conto dell'assurdità di limitare alle leggi e a ciò che da esse è considerato punibile il riferimento alla propria morale? E' chiaro che le leggi tutelano ciò che può essere quantificato per cui avrò un risarcimento in denaro da chi ha distrutto la mia auto, ma non da chi ha distrutto la mia vita ed evidente che il secondo caso non solo è più grave, ma può derivare da una precisa scelta e volontà mentre il primo può essere solo colposo.
Lasciare marito e figli per un altro non è illegale, ma mi risulta che tu non lo consideri una scelta come un'altra.

Per me vuoi solo provocare (almeno spero che tu non ragioni proprio così) e questo lo trovo estremamente noioso.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi son persa un pezzo? dov'è l'attacco? mi sembra solo che abbia espresso la sua opinione.


nessun attacco difatti. ho postato a vere la sua adorata costituzione in attesa di scuse pubbliche per aver mal interpretato la stessa.

Magari rileggendo la costituzione si rende conto di aver detto una scemenza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> nessun attacco difatti. ho postato a vere la sua adorata costituzione in attesa di scuse pubbliche per aver mal interpretato la stessa.
> 
> Magari rileggendo la costituzione si rende conto di aver detto una scemenza.


vabbè ora siamo addirittura alle scuse pubbliche.
che cazzo avete mangiato a pranzo? 
volete una camomilla?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s. qualcuno ce l'ha con te, boicotta il sistema


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come puoi non renderti conto dell'assurdità di limitare alle leggi e a ciò che da esse è considerato punibile il riferimento alla propria morale? E' chiaro che le leggi tutelano ciò che può essere quantificato per cui avrò un risarcimento in denaro da chi ha distrutto la mia auto, ma non da chi ha distrutto la mia vita ed evidente che il secondo caso non solo è più grave, ma può derivare da una precisa scelta e volontà mentre il primo può essere solo colposo.
> Lasciare marito e figli per un altro non è illegale, ma mi risulta che tu non lo consideri una scelta come un'altra.
> 
> Per me vuoi solo provocare (almeno spero che tu non ragioni proprio così) e questo lo trovo estremamente noioso.


 
Persa, difatti il giudice valuta anche i danni morali. La vediamo in maniera differente. 

Non cerco di provocare nessuno. E' altrettanto noioso per me, non preoccuparti.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ora siamo addirittura alle scuse pubbliche.
> che cazzo avete mangiato a pranzo?
> volete una camomilla?
> 
> ...


 
è solo una provocazione......la prossima lo dico! anzitempo!

Attenzione......sto per fare una provocazione!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ora siamo addirittura alle scuse pubbliche.
> che cazzo avete mangiato a pranzo?
> volete una camomilla?
> 
> ...


oltretutto ha scritto che degli insulti o delle provocazioni se ne fotte...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltretutto ha scritto che degli insulti o delle provocazioni se ne fotte...


 
asu sei un tesoro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltretutto ha scritto che degli insulti o delle provocazioni se ne fotte...



bhè ma s'è risentito per essere stato accusato ingiustamente.

non ha tutti i torti.

io me ne fotterei. che è successo, ha preso un cartellino? suvvia, salti la prossima e via andare


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè ma s'è risentito per essere stato accusato ingiustamente.
> 
> non ha tutti i torti.
> 
> io me ne fotterei. che è successo, ha preso un cartellino? suvvia, salti la prossima e via andare


a dir la verità me ne ha dati 3 in meno di un giorno, ma non mi interessa difatti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a dir la verità me ne ha dati 3 in meno di un giorno, ma non mi interessa difatti!



minchia. ti stai giocando la stagione! cosa hai combinato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Persa, difatti il giudice valuta anche i danni morali. La vediamo in maniera differente.
> 
> Non cerco di provocare nessuno. E' altrettanto noioso per me, non preoccuparti.


Non è una questione di opinioni segui un ragionamento non logico.
Ma non sono il tuo insegnante di filosofia per spiegartelo ...e non sarei in grado di farlo.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è una questione di opinioni segui un ragionamento non logico.
> Ma non sono il tuo insegnante di filosofia per spiegartelo ...e non sarei in grado di farlo.


 
Mi sa che mi puoi accusare di tutto, di trivialità, di gergo volgare, di intolleranza, di intransigenza, di arroganza, di presunzione, ma che quello che dico manca di logicità, credo proprio di no.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi puoi accusare di tutto, di trivialità, di gergo volgare, di intolleranza, di intransigenza, di arroganza, di presunzione, ma che quello che dico manca di logicità, credo proprio di no.


LdS, scusa se vado sul personale.
Tu dici che hai sofferto perché tua madre vi ha abbandonato e tuo padre non è stato un buon padre.
C'è una legge che punisce questi comportamenti?
Puoi chiedere i danni morali?
Alcune persone qua dentro hanno tentato il suicidio in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento. Possono chiedere i danni morali?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> asu sei un tesoro!


certo, non faccio niente per essere simpatica se leggo cose che m'infastidiscono.
A differenza tua io dò molto peso a quello che gli  altri scrivono.
E qui dentro ci sono scrittti di molti che trasudano un'arroganza, una presunzione e un'intolleranza che non sopporto.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> LdS, scusa se vado sul personale.
> Tu dici che hai sofferto perché tua madre vi ha abbandonato e tuo padre non è stato un buon padre.
> C'è una legge che punisce questi comportamenti?
> Puoi chiedere i danni morali?
> Alcune persone qua dentro hanno tentato il suicidio in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento. Possono chiedere i danni morali?


 
No, non posso. Come non possono chiedere i danni morali quelli traditi che hanno tentato il suicidio. Difatti io schifo le coppie con figli che si tradiscono e si lasciano non perchè facciano del male a loro stessi. Perchè a me non fotte nulla se ti scopi mezzo mondo. A me schifa l'idea che per una scopata tu getti nella merda i tuoi figli che indifesi, senza possibilità alcuna di essere interrogati vengono gettati nel mezzo. 

I bambini non sono tutelati. I bambini non c'entrano nulla. I bambini subiscono senza motivo le porcate dei genitori. 

E' un altro discorso. E' proprio tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, non faccio niente per essere simpatica se leggo cose che m'infastidiscono.
> A differenza tua io dò molto peso a quello che gli altri scrivono.
> E qui dentro ci sono scrittti di molti che trasudano un'arroganza, una presunzione e un'intolleranza che non sopporto.


 
Io sto simpatico a pochissime persone, pensa. E sai quanto m'interessi? 

io cammino la mia strada, penso ed agisco in modo coerente a quello che dico.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io sto simpatico a pochissime persone, pensa. E sai quanto m'interessi?
> 
> io cammino la mia strada, penso ed agisco in modo coerente a quello che dico.


tranquillo, supererai anche questa fase! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps.  non dirlo in giro ma capita  a molti di agire coerentemente con quello che dicono!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Che cacchio avete mangiato a pranzo, vipera fritta?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cacchio avete mangiato a pranzo, vipera fritta?


tortino di riso


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Molte cose non sono contro la legge ma generano inutile sofferenza lo stesso.
È giusto che l'adulterio non sia punito per legge ma questo non fa dell'adulterio una cosa normale come mangiare un piatto di pastasciutta.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Molte cose non sono contro la legge ma generano inutile sofferenza lo stesso.
> È giusto che l'adulterio non sia punito per legge ma questo non fa dell'adulterio una cosa normale come mangiare un piatto di pastasciutta.


Quotissimissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Molte cose non sono contro la legge ma generano inutile sofferenza lo stesso.
> È giusto che l'adulterio non sia punito per legge ma questo non fa dell'adulterio una cosa normale come mangiare un piatto di pastasciutta.



che poi se si usa come abecedario il codice non è da moltissimo che l'adulterio non è reato nè??


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tranquillo, supererai anche questa fase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A si? non me ne ero accorto allora. Così per caso penso a chi professa amore per il prossimo, benevolenza per i bisognosi, generosità per gli affamati e lo fa con scarpe da 500 euro, collane da 50000, corone da 500000. 

Non dirlo in giro, ma è pieno di ipocriti a questo mondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A si? non me ne ero accorto allora. Così per caso penso a chi professa amore per il prossimo, benevolenza per i bisognosi, generosità per gli affamati e lo fa con scarpe da 500 euro, collane da 50000, corone da 500000.
> 
> Non dirlo in giro, ma è pieno di ipocriti a questo mondo.


eh lo so. E' un mondo difficile..


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi se si usa come abecedario il codice non è da moltissimo che l'adulterio non è reato nè??


la pensiamo diversmente. Tutto qua.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la pensiamo diversmente. Tutto qua.


ma guarda che io non ti voglio mica offendere o chissacchè!!
tu esprimi la tua e io la mia.
Ci mancherebbe.
Non ti conosco e non ho motivo per risponderti con astio.
Davvero!!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

uhhhh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 be*l*e le scarpe....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> No, non posso. Come non possono chiedere i danni morali quelli traditi che hanno tentato il suicidio. Difatti io schifo le coppie con figli che si tradiscono e si lasciano non perchè facciano del male a loro stessi. Perchè a me non fotte nulla se ti scopi mezzo mondo. A me schifa l'idea che per una scopata tu getti nella merda i tuoi figli che indifesi, senza possibilità alcuna di essere interrogati vengono gettati nel mezzo.
> 
> I bambini non sono tutelati. I bambini non c'entrano nulla. I bambini subiscono senza motivo le porcate dei genitori.
> 
> E' un altro discorso. E' proprio tutta un'altra cosa.


E dove sta la legge che punisce chi per leggerezza ha fatto soffrire i figli?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Onestamente... ma di cosa state parlando adesso?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di*l*o a me


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E dove sta la legge che punisce chi per leggerezza ha fatto soffrire i figli?


 
da nessuna parte. Ma ci arriveremo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di*l*o a me


Le mie costano anche poco...


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A si? non me ne ero accorto allora. Così per caso penso a chi professa amore per il prossimo, benevolenza per i bisognosi, generosità per gli affamati e lo fa con scarpe da 500 euro, collane da 50000, corone da 500000.
> 
> Non dirlo in giro, ma è pieno di ipocriti a questo mondo.


Dove hai visto questa corona?
Paolo VI ha venduto la sua per dare il ricavato ai poveri.
Dopo di lui nessun papa ha mai usato la tiara interrompendo una tradizione che durava secoli.
Dove hai letto il valore delle scarpe e delle collane?
Può venderle queste cose e intascarsi i soldi?
Oppure ha solo il diritto di usarle per sentirsi alla moda?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dove hai visto questa corona?
> Paolo VI ha venduto la sua per dare il ricavato ai poveri.
> Dopo di lui nessun papa ha mai usato la tiara interrompendo una tradizione che durava secoli.
> Dove hai letto il valore delle scarpe e delle collane?
> ...


 
ma guarda caro giobbe che il santissimo non ha bisogno di soldi, ne ha a sufficienza ed in quantità industriale.

Il valore è sparato a caso, non sono un orafo, ma per non saper nè leggere e nè scrivere un collanone da 3 kg tutto in oro massiccio non lo trovi dal marocchino per cinque euro.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente... ma di cosa state parlando adesso?


di scarpe bestia.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le mie costano anche poco...


deliziose...ma senza tacco io barcollo...come fai  a camminare sempre con le ballerine?


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma guarda caro giobbe che il santissimo non ha bisogno di soldi, ne ha a sufficienza ed in quantità industriale.
> 
> Il valore è sparato a caso, non sono un orafo, ma per non saper nè leggere e nè scrivere un collanone da 3 kg tutto in oro massiccio non lo trovi dal marocchino per cinque euro.



E secondo te quello del papa pesa 3 Kg?
Prova a metterti 3Kg al collo.
Sai quanti soldi ha lasciato in eredità alla sua famiglia Giovanni Paolo II?
Neppure un centesimo.
Sai cosa gliene frega al papa di andare in giro con un collanone?
Una beata maxxa!
Ogni oggetto è un simbolo, vuol dire qualcosa, fa parte della tradizione.
Secondo me ogni papa ricorda con nostalgia i tempi di quando era cardinale e poteva fare quello che voleva.
Fare il papa rappresenta un impegno e una responsabilità che ti sfiancano.
Io con certezza a 75 anni preferirei una tranquilla pensione, altro che fare il papa con diritto a sfilare in piazza con il collanone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente... ma di cosa state parlando adesso?



ahhh.. allora non sono la sola


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> E secondo te quello del papa pesa 3 Kg?
> Prova a metterti 3Kg al collo.
> Sai quanti soldi ha lasciato in eredità alla sua famiglia Giovanni Paolo II?
> Neppure un centesimo.
> ...


Ascolta Giobbe. Non è questa la discussione adatta per trattare quest'argomento.
Tuttavia, tu te lo vedi il capo della polizia dell'antidroga che tiene un comizio con una canna in mano, e stra fatto dice alla gente, ragazzi, non drogatevi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> E secondo te quello del papa pesa 3 Kg?
> Prova a metterti 3Kg al collo.
> Sai quanti soldi ha lasciato in eredità alla sua famiglia Giovanni Paolo II?
> Neppure un centesimo.
> ...



quando avete finito mi fate uno squillo? 347...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono difatti! *chi fa lo scambio di coppia..*..non sei arrivato di certo tu a scoprirlo. Solo che il possesso fisico e psicologico di una donna/uomo da parte del compagno/a non a tutti permette di farlo. Così come esiste l'essere umano che prova piacere dal dolore, che prova piacere nel fare male, c'è l'essere umano che prova piacere a vedere la propria donna con un'altro uomo.


Io non parlavo certo di questo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge.
> Così come non giudico chi è omosessuale, chi fa scambi di coppia, chi si prostituisce. Sono scelte e se per loro è normale dare la propria donna ad un'altra persona, a me non tange. Ma non credo che manchi il rispetto, *è una scelta e come quasi tutte le scelte sono fatte con consapevolezza.[*/quote]
> 
> Metti gli omosessuali sullo stesso piano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciò che è squallido e morboso per te, non lo è per gli altri giobbe. Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia. Tuttavia non ritengo che questa sia legge.
> ...


e soprattutto essere omosessuali è una scelta?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A si? non me ne ero accorto allora. Così per caso penso a chi professa amore per il prossimo, benevolenza per i bisognosi, generosità per gli affamati e lo fa con scarpe da 500 euro, collane da 50000, corone da 500000.
> 
> *Non dirlo in giro, ma è pieno di ipocriti a questo mondo*.


Ah certo. Allora stasera chiami la tua fidanzata e le dici che ti piace tanto la f*** (mi autocensuro). Quella di tutte ma non abbastanza la sua.
Così niente ipocrisia, ok?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e soprattutto essere omosessuali è una scelta?


Appunto.


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ascolta Giobbe. Non è questa la discussione adatta per trattare quest'argomento.
> Tuttavia, tu te lo vedi il capo della polizia dell'antidroga che tiene un comizio con una canna in mano, e stra fatto dice alla gente, ragazzi, non drogatevi?



Eliminare la povertà dalla faccia della Terra, pur essendo auspicabile, non è certo lo scopo d'esistenza della Chiesa.
E poi la corona papale l'hanno eliminata proprio per questo motivo.
Non so cosa rappresentino la collana e l'anello, non so neppure se siano vendibili o se rappresentino un patrimonio storico-artistico.
Ma se il papa li eliminasse tu diresti che deve andare scalzo e nudo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah certo. Allora stasera chiami la tua fidanzata e le dici che ti piace tanto la f*** (mi autocensuro). Quella di tutte ma non abbastanza la sua.
> Così niente ipocrisia, ok?





























gli calza come un pennello nuovo!!
e non è il primo che leggo oggi tuonare contro l'ipocrisia degli altri distraendosi dalla propria


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vere, ma ascolta.
> 
> La costituzione dice:
> 
> ...


vai ai primi articoli :

ART. 3

 Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, di condizioni personali e sociali.

La pari dignità è offesa da chi dice pubblicamente che GLI FA SCHIFO chi va a Messa!

Ma se vuoi scendiamo sul vilipendio nel codice penale....!

Comunque qui ti si chiede la cortesia di essere corretto, nient'altro.

 Liberissimo tu di non credere ad alcunché, ma rispetta i sentimenti religiosi altrui!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Angelo, ecco la frase incriminata:

*
Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia*



ed ecco una possibile fattispecie di reato:

403 Offese alla religione dello Stato mediante vilipendio di persone
*Chiunque pubblicamente (266-4) offende la religione dello Stato, mediante vilipendio di chi la professa, è punito con la reclusione fino a due anni.*
Si applica la reclusione da uno a tre anni a chi offende la religione dello Stato, mediante vilipendio di un ministro del culto cattolico (c.p.406).


2 anni di reclusione. Lds, ti invito a cancellare il tuo post o provvedo io, anche a tutela del forum.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah certo. Allora stasera chiami la tua fidanzata e le dici che ti piace tanto la f*** (mi autocensuro). Quella di tutte ma non abbastanza la sua.
> Così niente ipocrisia, ok?


 
Lo sai vero che non si può rispondere. Se tradisco non faccio di certo la cosa giusta nei confronti della mia ragazza. Ma è così.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, ecco la frase incriminata:
> 
> 
> *Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia*
> ...


 
Ti ho già detto che puoi cancellare quello che vuoi Vere. Si applica la reclusione da uno a tre anni a chi offende la religione dello stato, mediante vilipendio di un ministro del culto cattolico! Adesso dimmi quale Dio ho effeso dicendo che chi va in chiesa, per me, è un malato.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e soprattutto essere omosessuali è una scelta?


Intavoliamo un bel discorso sulla omosessualità? No, non è una scelta.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che puoi cancellare quello che vuoi Vere. Si applica la reclusione da uno a tre anni a chi offende la religione dello stato, mediante vilipendio di un ministro del culto cattolico! Adesso dimmi quale Dio ho effeso dicendo che chi va in chiesa, per me, è un malato.


Se leggi bene l'offendere un ministro del culto è un'AGGRAVANTE del reato baso che è CHIUNQUE OFFENDE PUBBLICAMENTE LA RELIGIONE DI STATO..MEDIANTE VILIPENDIO DI CHI LA PROFESSA.!

Comunque chiudiamola qui, io non cancello niente (non ci tengo a passare da censore), ma ti esorto a farlo tu. 

 Non ce l'ho con te e con nessuno, ma è importante essere corretti. Se non ci riesci, vai nella stanza 101, dove non c'è moderazione.

 Stesso discorso per l'omosessualità, pari pari, che è un orientamento sessuale del tutto legittimo per il nostro ordinamento (e sempre l'art. 3 tutela il diritto dei cittadini a non essere discriminati per questioni "di sesso").


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se leggi bene l'offendere un ministro del culto è un AGGRAVANTE del reato baso che è CHIUNQUE OFFENDE PUBBLICAMENTE LA RELIGIONE DI STATO...!
> 
> Comunque chiudiamola qui, io non cancello niente (non ci tengo a passare da censore), ma ti esorto a farlo tu.
> 
> Non ce l'ho con te e con nessuno, ma è importante essere corretti. Stesso discorso per l'omosessualità, pari pari, che è un orientamento sessuale del tutto legittimo per il nostro ordinamento (e sempre l'art. 3 tutela il diritto dei cittadini a non essere discriminati per questioni "di sesso").


Io non ho offeso la religione di stato Vere. Ho offeso L'UOMO CHE VA IN CHIESA. Ecco perchè non cancello nulla.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che puoi cancellare quello che vuoi Vere. Si applica la reclusione da uno a tre anni a chi offende la religione dello stato, mediante vilipendio di un ministro del culto cattolico! Adesso dimmi quale Dio ho effeso dicendo che chi va in chiesa, per me, è un malato.


ma non puoi semplicemente fare marcia indietro se ti accorgi di aver scritto una cazzata??
non c'è la lapidazione o il taglio delle mani...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

E allora rileggi il codice. DI CHI LA PROFESSA!!!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

E' il mio pensiero. Andrò in galera piuttosto che rimangiarmi quello che penso.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' il mio pensiero. Andrò in galera piuttosto che rimangiarmi quello che penso.



ma t'incazzi tanto se un altro esprime il proprio pensiero sull'ipocrisia di chi tradisce e poi parla di lealtà.

hai solo 22 anni ma nella vita ci vuole COERENZA e SERIETA' (e non serietà nel senso che intendi tu)


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma t'incazzi tanto se un altro esprime il proprio pensiero sull'ipocrisia di chi tradisce e poi parla di lealtà.
> 
> hai solo 22 anni ma nella vita ci vuole COERENZA e SERIETA' (e non serietà nel senso che intendi tu)


 
non mi incazzo. Guarda che io difendevo molti modi....si vede che non eri attenta.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non mi incazzo. Guarda che io difendevo molti modi....si vede che non eri attenta.


a prescindere che credo tu ti riferisca a unodinoi e non moltimodi...
a proposito di attenzione...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a prescindere che credo tu ti riferisca a unodinoi e non moltimodi...
> a proposito di attenzione...


quello che conta è il concetto...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quello che conta è il concetto...


sì, sì..è il concetto..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, ecco la frase incriminata:
> 
> *
> Per me è schifoso andare in chiesa la domenia. E' da malati cerebrolesi ascoltare la parola del prete che interpreta a modo suo la bibbia*
> ...



ma guarda Vere, non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma mi sembra che si stia veramente esagerando. in passato ho letto altri commenti riguardanti la chiesa, usavano forse parole meno pesanti, ma esprimevano lo stesso identico concetto. forse, come spesso accade, il problema non è tanto il concetto in sè, quanto l'utente che lo esprime e/o il moderatore che lo legge.

p.s. il suggerimento di andare a scrivere sulla 101 è sensato per salvaguardare gli utenti, ma non certo per salvaguardare il forum.

detto questo, personalmente la chiudo qua perché mi sembra quasi una discussione assurda.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, sì..è il concetto..



sicura d'aver mangiato tortino di riso? ti trovo più rompicoglioni del solito. non vorrai dirmi che ti è più antipatico di mk?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> deliziose...ma senza tacco io barcollo...come fai a camminare sempre con le ballerine?


Non ho sempre le ballerine ...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

ma no angelo. Verena ha calato le vesti della moderatrice moralizzante. Tutto qua. Si è capito che quello che dico da fastidio.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura d'aver mangiato tortino di riso? *ti trovo più rompicoglioni del solito.* non vorrai dirmi che ti è più antipatico di mk?


a me  pare di esserlo come al solito. Nè più nè meno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non puoi semplicemente fare marcia indietro se ti accorgi di aver scritto una cazzata??
> non c'è la lapidazione o il taglio delle mani...


 Troppo difficile ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me  pare di esserlo come al solito. Nè più nè meno


ti pare male, questa risposta ne è la prova.

per me basta così. al limite litighiamo un'altra volta, ora non ho proprio voglia


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti pare male, questa risposta ne è l'esempio.
> 
> e basta così. al limite litighiamo un'altra volta, ora non ho proprio voglia


se uno insiste a dire che la luna è quadrata solo perchè l'ha detto una volta e quando glielo si fa notare risponde che è il concetto a me girano.

per finire, visto e considerato ,che mi ripeti spesso che sono rompicoglioni non capisco perchè stasera dovrei esserlo più del solito.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps non sto litigando eh??


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se uno insiste a dire che la luna è quadrata solo perchè l'ha detto una volta e quando glielo si fa notare risponde che è il concetto a me girano.
> 
> per finire, visto e considerato ,che mi ripeti spesso che sono rompicoglioni non capisco perchè stasera dovrei esserlo più del solito..
> 
> ...


 
Asu, non ci siamo proprio. Io non insisto con nulla, se mi metti parole in bocca che non ho detto, e poi mi punzecchi su un nome sbagliato e ovvio che ti rispondo è il concetto, e deduco, che tu ancora non l'abbia capito.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, non ci siamo proprio. Io non insisto con nulla, se mi metti parole in bocca che non ho detto, e poi mi punzecchi su un nome sbagliato e ovvio che ti rispondo è il concetto, e deduco, che tu ancora non l'abbia capito.


il mio commento su moltimodi era ironico visto che mi avevi detto di stare attenta quando non lo eri stato tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Direi che si può chiuderla qui per non rompere ulteriormente i coglioni a chi legge


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio commento su moltimodi era ironico visto che mi avevi detto di stare attenta quando non lo eri stato tu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
va bene. Su una cosa ti do ragione, stiamo rompendo i coglioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> va bene. Su una cosa ti do ragione, stiamo rompendo i coglioni.


vedi che la pensiamo allo stesso modo su qualcosa??


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che la pensiamo allo stesso modo su qualcosa??


 
we, non riappacifichiamoci troppo velocemente. Ti detesto ancora per un po'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se uno insiste a dire che la luna è quadrata solo perchè l'ha detto una volta e quando glielo si fa notare risponde che è il concetto a me girano.
> 
> per finire, visto e considerato ,che mi ripeti spesso che sono rompicoglioni non capisco perchè stasera dovrei esserlo più del solito..
> 
> ...


guarda, onestamente non capisco neanche più per cosa cazzo vi stiate scornando. si è passati da un argomento all'altro con una capacità di incasinare le cose, disarmante.

ma scusa che domanda è? stai cercando di mettermi in difficoltà? il fatto che te lo dica spesso non esclude che possa esserlo più del solito. o si? te l'ho detto perché finora ho letto solo post polemici e da spaccamaroni, neanche mezza battuta, niente di niente. 

carletta, veramente, quando c'è LsD nei paraggi diventi rissosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> we, non riappacifichiamoci troppo velocemente. Ti detesto ancora per un po'.


figurati!! per minimo  due giorni mi starai ancora sulle palle


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda, onestamente non capisco neanche più per cosa cazzo vi stiate scornando. si è passati da un argomento all'altro con una capacità di incasinare le cose, disarmante.
> 
> ma scusa che domanda è? stai cercando di mettermi in difficoltà? il fatto che te lo dica spesso non esclude che possa esserlo più del solito. o si? te l'ho detto perché finora ho letto solo post polemici e da spaccamaroni, neanche mezza battuta, niente di niente.
> 
> carletta, veramente, quando c'è LsD nei paraggi diventi rissosa.


pivetta mia, potrei dire la stessa cosa ma non la dico.
E' che oggi le battute mi scappano..
prendimi come sono o trovati un'altra


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> va bene. Su una cosa ti do ragione, stiamo rompendo i coglioni.


Sono d'accordo anch'io.







Angelodelmale è da mo che lo affermava, ma non diciamoglielo che altrimenti si monta la testa.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda, onestamente non capisco neanche più per cosa cazzo vi stiate scornando. si è passati da un argomento all'altro con una capacità di incasinare le cose, disarmante.
> 
> ma scusa che domanda è? stai cercando di mettermi in difficoltà? il fatto che te lo dica spesso non esclude che possa esserlo più del solito. o si? te l'ho detto perché finora ho letto solo post polemici e da spaccamaroni, neanche mezza battuta, niente di niente.
> 
> carletta, veramente, quando c'è LsD nei paraggi diventi rissosa.


 
e non è l'unica. Devo ispirare un atteggiamento aggressivo. Verena mi snocciola cartellini per ogni cosa che dico cercando di redimermi, mi manca la mia Anna che mi difende a spada tratta.!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pivetta mia, potrei dire la stessa cosa ma non la dico.
> E' che oggi le battute mi scappano..
> prendimi come sono o trovati un'altra


in che senso potresti dire la stessa cosa, di grazia?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati!! per minimo due giorni mi starai ancora sulle palle


e ma non vale, a me passa subito, a te dura 2 giorni,,,


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso potresti dire la stessa cosa, di grazia?


che sei rompicoglioni anche tu pirletta, stavo leggendo i tuoi commenti di là 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oh io vado se no stasera mi lapidate


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che sei rompicoglioni anche tu pirletta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










  p  roprio li'..nel bel mezzo della fronte 

	
	
		
		
	


	









scio'


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e ma non vale, a me passa subito, a te dura 2 giorni,,,


ma io sono rompicoglioni doc.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e ma non vale, a me passa subito, a te dura 2 giorni,,,


 
libbertà, ma quella in quella foto zei tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> p  roprio li'..nel bel mezzo della fronte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fancù anche a te che stasera me ne avanzano


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

no asu, non andartene, che comincio ad affezionarmi! resta qua a martellarmi ancora un po' i coglioni.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> libbertà, ma quella in quella foto zei tu?


 
la foto è del mio idolo letterario...è Grisham. Io ho 22 anni, mica sono così vecchio, anche se è proprio un gran bell'uomo.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fancù anche a te che stasera me ne avanzano


 

tiritiritità..una botta eccotela qua. 






 TONK.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no asu, non andartene, che comincio ad affezionarmi! resta qua a martellarmi ancora un po' i coglioni.


bhè, devo curarmi anch'io l'orchite che mi hai provocato  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps lo so che non viene alle donne prima che inizi la filippica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che sei rompicoglioni anche tu pirletta, stavo leggendo i tuoi commenti di là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non nego di esserlo ciurlini. ma proprio oggi ho scritto un casino e sono stata buona come un agnellino.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, devo curarmi anch'io l'orchite che mi hai provocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma così' mi togli il divertimento....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la foto è del mio idolo letterario...è Grisham. Io ho 22 anni, mica sono così vecchio, anche se è proprio un gran bell'uomo.


 


allora sei perdonato ciovane Pimpo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non nego di esserlo ciurlini. ma proprio oggi ho scritto un casino e sono stata buona come un agnellino.


se mi hanno sabotato non so che dirti...volevo mettere utente rompicoglioni ma non riesco


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> allora sei perdonato ciovane Pimpo.


 
a si, perchè altrimenti venivo crocifisso come l'altissimo?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non nego di esserlo ciurlini. ma proprio oggi ho scritto un casino e sono stata buona come un agnellino.


 
ho notato che eri mite


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma così' mi togli il divertimento....


guarda che di rompicoglioni è pieno il mondo.
Ci metti un attimo a trovarne altri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi hanno sabotato non so che dirti...volevo mettere utente rompicoglioni ma non riesco



hai provato con rompimaroni?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che di rompicoglioni è pieno il mondo.
> Ci metti un attimo a trovarne altri


ma quando mi affeziono....sai com'è come mi smaciulli te....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai provato con rompimaroni?


drittona, non ho più il pannello utente


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a si, perchè altrimenti venivo crocifisso come l'altissimo?


 


Si.

Senza arrivare all'Altissimo. ti avrei crocef*e*sso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho notato che eri mite


volevo stupirvi con effetti speciali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> drittona, non ho più il pannello utente


perché mai?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> volevo stupirvi con effetti speciali


scemoide 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  di una ragna


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> drittona, non ho più il pannello utente


 
ti sta bbbene


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché mai?


sa il Dio..capisci ora perchè son tanto incazzata??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scemoide
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ragna? oddio, posso cambiare animale?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

misteri dei pannelli qua....secondo me hai rotto così tanto i maroni che pure il forum si è ribellato.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma quando mi affeziono....sai com'è come mi smaciulli te....


eh lo so. me lo dicono in tanti.
Ma chettelodicoaffà??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sa il Dio..capisci ora perchè son tanto incazzata??


ovviamente hai provato a cliccare anche su USER CP...

eh sì, son problemi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> misteri dei pannelli qua....secondo me hai rotto così tanto i maroni che pure il forum si è ribellato.


Direi  che il concetto l'hai ampiamente espresso.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

io la mia teoria l'ho espressa.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Direi che il concetto l'hai ampiamente espresso.


era per rafforzare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io la mia teoria l'ho espressa.


se lo dici ancora una volta però rischi il fanculo collettivo.

con affetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ovviamente hai provato a cliccare anche su USER CP...
> 
> eh sì, son problemi.


ovviamente no!


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se lo dici ancora una volta però rischi il fanculo collettivo.
> 
> con affetto.


 
un fanculo con affetto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovviamente no!


spero si capisse che il mio "ovviamente" era sarcastico.

sei un caso senza speranze


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> un fanculo con affetto?


eh no. 
con affetto, era il saluto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spero si capisse che il mio "ovviamente" era sarcastico.
> 
> sei un caso senza speranze


ma mi ami così


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spero si capisse che il mio "ovviamente" era sarcastico.
> 
> sei un caso senza speranze


per essere spaccamaroni, avresti dovuto scrivere: speravo si capisse, oppure spero si capisca....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per rafforzare....


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no.
> con affetto, era il saluto.


 
ma così è cattivo, è un fanculo sentito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per essere spaccamaroni, avresti dovuto scrivere: speravo si capisse, oppure spero si capisca....


a voler vedere bene le cose avrei dovuto scrivere "spero si sia capito".
ma tant'è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma così è cattivo, è un fanculo sentito.


deve essere tale. sennò inutile dirlo.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a voler vedere bene le cose avrei dovuto scrivere "spero si sia capito".
> ma tant'è.


che è la stessa cosa....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> che è la stessa cosa....


la stessa cosa rispetto a che?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

niente, non questioniamo proprio su tutto.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che non si può rispondere. Se tradisco non faccio di certo la cosa giusta nei confronti della mia ragazza. Ma è così.


Ma è così non è una risposta. Guarda io alla coppia aperta posso anche crederci. Il problema è che la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra.

E comunque parlavo di ipocrisia, non di fare la cosa giusta.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma è così non è una risposta. Guarda io alla coppia aperta posso anche crederci. Il problema è che la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra.
> 
> E comunque parlavo di ipocrisia, non di fare la cosa giusta.


ma io so benissimo di prendere in giro la mia ragazza. E quando le dico che l'amo e la guardo neglio occhi e le dico che è l'unica, la migliore e la mia sola principessa sono uno stronzo. Lo so.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io so benissimo di prendere in giro la mia ragazza. E quando le dico che l'amo e la guardo neglio occhi e le dico che è l'unica, la migliore e la mia sola principessa sono uno stronzo. Lo so.



Cambia.

Adagiarsi nella condizione di stronzo non porta a nulla.

A 20anni che cazzo te ne frega di avere la fidanzata e imbarcarti in casini di corna e stronzate varie?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io so benissimo di prendere in giro la mia ragazza. E quando le dico che l'amo e la guardo neglio occhi e le dico che è l'unica, la migliore e la mia sola principessa sono uno stronzo. Lo so.


che pezzo di cacca...wow... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusa..ma quando ce vo' ce vo'

ma avevo letto qualche post   indietro che tu l' a d o r a v i


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che pezzo di cacca...wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io voglio bene alla mia ragazza, sono innamorato. Ma l'altra mi ha preso ogni parte del corpo. E' inutile che ribadisca le stesse cose, tanto rimango uno stronzo.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

*sonetto*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Cambia.
> 
> Adagiarsi nella condizione di stronzo non porta a nulla.
> 
> A 20anni che cazzo te ne frega di avere la fidanzata e imbarcarti in casini di corna e stronzate varie?


la scopata con la F.

che vuoi che ti dica...

con la fidanzata è garantita.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io so benissimo di prendere in giro la mia ragazza. E quando le dico che l'amo e la guardo neglio occhi e le dico che è l'unica, la migliore e la mia sola principessa sono uno stronzo. Lo so.


LDS io la mia idea ce l'ho. Ma non è il posto giusto per dirlo. E comunque anche lei, se non si accorge di nulla...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io voglio bene alla mia ragazza, sono innamorato. Ma l'altra mi ha preso ogni parte del corpo. E' inutile che ribadisca le stesse cose, tanto rimango uno stronzo.


tu tieni le ideee confuse cara libertà..e io troppo stanca per argomentare.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la scopata con la F.
> 
> che vuoi che ti dica
> 
> con la fidanzata è garantita.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


chittiriditu


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> LDS io la mia idea ce l'ho. Ma non è il posto giusto per dirlo. E comunque anche lei, se non si accorge di nulla...


 
ma a questo punto dimmela.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


 Cosa dici sarai uno che migliorerà o uno che peggiorerà


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io voglio bene alla mia ragazza, sono innamorato. Ma l'altra mi ha preso ogni parte del corpo. E' inutile che ribadisca le stesse cose, tanto rimango uno stronzo.


 
beh..puoi migliorare, se la sposi diventi anche bastardo


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa dici sarai uno che migliorerà o uno che peggiorerà


tu la sai lunga.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..puoi migliorare, se la sposi diventi anche bastardo


 
quello non lo faccio.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


secondo me sei un quaquaraqua ...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

*libbero*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


ce lo sapevamo....

leggi il sonetto che ti ho dedicato in tempi non sospetti.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sei un quaquaraqua ...


ecco, questa non me l'avevano ancora detta.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


Ma come, e la tipa che ti ha fatto perdere la testa?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quello non lo faccio.


 

lo farai...lo farai...non ora...dopo...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma come, e la tipa che ti ha fatto perdere la testa?


ma quella non posso averla. Altrimenti penso che mi butterei a capofitto....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sei un quaquaraqua ...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la scopata con la F.
> 
> che vuoi che ti dica...
> 
> con la fidanzata è garantita.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma quella non posso averla. Altrimenti penso che mi butterei a capofitto....


 
è sposatta?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è sposatta?


 
già da 6 anni.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sei un quaquaraqua ...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> già da 6 anni.


ambeh..allora ti manderà a quel paese lei...dalle tempo...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ambeh..allora ti manderà a quel paese lei...dalle tempo...


 
e lo so purtroppo. Però spero di poter sentirla ancora, le voglio cos' bene. Siamo molto uniti...spero tanto di poter far parte della sua vita ecco.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

minchia raga...ma siamo veggenti, vecchie, rimbambite o crotale ?

o solo D I S I N C A T A TTTTTT E


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e lo so purtroppo. Però spero di poter sentirla ancora, le voglio cos' bene. Siamo molto uniti...spero tanto di poter far parte della sua vita ecco.


naaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non mi provocare accussi


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma quella non posso averla. Altrimenti penso che mi butterei a capofitto....


Ah. Se potessi avere lei e solo lei, saresti FEDELE????

Ma non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giuri in aramaico


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e lo so purtroppo. Però spero di poter sentirla ancora, le voglio cos' bene. Siamo molto uniti...spero tanto di poter far parte della sua vita ecco.


ho deciso..tu sei finto..e ci stai prendendo per il cul.

ammenne.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah. Se potessi avere lei e solo lei, saresti FEDELE????
> 
> Ma non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giuri in aramaico


okkio che lo fa


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che t'aggia rice....


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah. Se potessi avere lei e solo lei, saresti FEDELE????
> 
> Ma non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giuri in aramaico


guarda mi riempe così tanto quando siamo insieme che non vedo spazio per altre.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> che t'aggia rice....


mi sei zimpatico pero'...

cazzarone!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda mi riempe così tanto quando siamo insieme che non vedo spazio per altre.




























  aiut'...


mk. smettila di provocarlo...per favore


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sei zimpatico pero'...
> 
> cazzarone!


 
per fortuna, agli antipatici non voglio immaginare che dici.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per fortuna, agli antipatici non voglio immaginare che dici.


ma scusa..ti piacerebbe essere assecondato come se fossi un coglione?

sei solo ciovane e con le idee confuse..o solo una idea con qualche confusione 

	
	
		
		
	


	






dai scherzo libertà...


hai davanti mille secoli di rottore di maroni in amore...vedrai che sarà sempre.....................


.............

.............

...........

..............

.............


..............



........... peggio


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma scusa..ti piacerebbe essere assecondato come se fossi un coglione?
> 
> sei solo ciovane e con le idee confuse..o solo una idea con qualche confusione
> 
> ...


 
speriamo di no....una cosa normale non la disprezzerei mica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> minchia raga...ma siamo veggenti, vecchie, rimbambite o crotale ?
> 
> o solo D I S I N C A T A TTTTTT E


io giovane ma rimbambita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

come siete cattive.
non posso leggervi!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda mi riempe così tanto quando siamo insieme che non vedo spazio per altre.


Quando siete insieme. Poi passa la biondina e zaaaaaaaaaaac....


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando siete insieme. Poi passa la biondina e zaaaaaaaaaaac....


 
e no....non è proprio così


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e no....non è proprio così


Ah no? Ma non dicevi che se fosse per te una alla settimana?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah no? Ma non dicevi che se fosse per te una alla settimana?


 
e si, ma perchè non posso avere l'altra. altrimenti, anima e corpo le darei.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e si, ma perchè non posso avere l'altra. altrimenti, anima e corpo le darei.


eccerto... l'ammmore... sì sì, ti credo.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eccerto... l'ammmore... sì sì, ti credo.


 
ma guarda che sono sincero. Certo non mi aspetto che tu mi creda, ma io davvero vorrei stare con lei, ma non si può e che posso fare? Aspetto o che mi mandi a fanculo, ma non lo fa perchè mi vuole bene. O non so cos'altro aspetto.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono sincero. Certo non mi aspetto che tu mi creda, ma io davvero vorrei stare con lei, ma non si può e che posso fare? Aspetto o che mi mandi a fanculo, ma non lo fa perchè mi vuole bene. O non so cos'altro aspetto.


Lei lo sa? Gliel'hai mai detto? Pure tu sei fidanzato no?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lei lo sa? Gliel'hai mai detto? Pure tu sei fidanzato no?


 
si, sono fidanzato da 4 anni e rotti. Ma no che non lo sa, cosa dico ad una donna sposata che vorrei provare a costruire qualcosa? ma ti pare, e che devo fare figure di merda. Non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, sono fidanzato da 4 anni e rotti. Ma no che non lo sa, cosa dico ad una donna sposata che vorrei provare a costruire qualcosa? ma ti pare, e che devo fare figure di merda. Non mi sembra il caso.


Beh ci vuole coraggio. Ma io glielo direi. Mal che vada ti dice, ma sei matto? Io con te ci sto per una cosa sola. Ammetto che per l'autostima non sia il massimo, però...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ci vuole coraggio. Ma io glielo direi. Mal che vada ti dice, ma sei matto? Io con te ci sto per una cosa sola. Ammetto che per l'autostima non sia il massimo, però...


le ho detto che sono perso, che credo di essere innamorato di lei (cazzi, sono proprio cotto) e lei mi ha risposto, ma Andrea così non va bene. Direi che non ha senso espormi ancora di più e cestinare il mio ego con un vaffanculo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> le ho detto che sono perso, che credo di essere innamorato di lei (cazzi, sono proprio cotto) e lei mi ha risposto, ma Andrea così non va bene. Direi che non ha senso espormi ancora di più e cestinare il mio ego con un vaffanculo.


Nemmeno buttarsi via va bene però... Se sei perso di lei dovresti rischiare. Parlare con la tua ragazza e chiudere. Si diventa adulti così.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, sono fidanzato da 4 anni e rotti. Ma no che non lo sa, cosa dico ad una donna sposata che vorrei provare a costruire qualcosa? ma ti pare, e che devo fare figure di merda. Non mi sembra il caso.


stellina, nel momento in cui glielo dicessi e lei ti assecondasse, _probabilmente_ crollerebbe tutto il tuo folle amore



p.s. se glicine legge che ho scritto stellina a un'altra persona mi fa nera


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nemmeno buttarsi via va bene però... Se sei perso di lei dovresti rischiare. Parlare con la tua ragazza e chiudere. Si diventa adulti così.


ma io lascio la mia ragazza per una donna che non posso avere. Guarda se avessi anche il sentore di avere lo 0.1 % di possibilità di poter avere qualcosa di serio con questa donna lo farei adesso. ma non è così


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stellina, nel momento in cui glielo dicessi e lei ti assecondasse, _probabilmente_ crollerebbe tutto il tuo folle amore
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. se glicine legge che ho scritto stellina a un'altra persona mi fa nera


 
eh, tesoro. Se lei mi assecondasse.....io sarei in paradiso


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> p.s. se glicine legge che ho scritto stellina a un'altra persona mi fa nera


ot : ma a proposito , Glicine è sparita davvero ?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io lascio la mia ragazza per una donna che non posso avere. Guarda se avessi anche il sentore di avere lo 0.1 % di possibilità di poter avere qualcosa di serio con questa donna lo farei adesso. ma non è così


Ma se non rischi alla tua età credi di poterlo fare dopo? La vita è una LDS, non la si butta via per paura. Magari non ci sarà futuro con questa donna, ma ne arriverà un'altra. Non si può essere ipocriti alla tua età, davvero non si può...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stellina, nel momento in cui glielo dicessi e lei ti assecondasse, _probabilmente_ crollerebbe tutto il tuo folle amore


 










































Mi sa che mi sto innamorando... Asu sarà gelosa?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io so benissimo di prendere in giro la mia ragazza. E quando le dico che l'amo e la guardo neglio occhi e le dico che è l'unica, la migliore e la mia sola principessa sono uno stronzo. Lo so.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io voglio bene alla mia ragazza, sono innamorato. Ma l'altra mi ha preso ogni parte del corpo. E' inutile che ribadisca le stesse cose, tanto rimango uno stronzo.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per farvi dire che sono uomo di merda fino in fondo....se sapessi di poter scopare una diversa ogni settimana la mia ragazza la lascerei...,ma dal momento che non è così...


mamma che desolazione..
scusa eh, ma non aspireresti ad essere un po' migliore di così?

(precisazione: non intendo offenderti, è che mi cascano le braccia a leggere 'ste robe).



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono sincero. Certo non mi aspetto che tu mi creda, ma io davvero vorrei stare con lei, ma non si può e che posso fare? Aspetto o che mi mandi a fanculo, ma non lo fa perchè mi vuole bene. O non so cos'altro aspetto.


ma la differenza d'età e la sua "zoccolaggine"* non sarebbero più un problema?

(precisazione: * ti cito)


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se non rischi alla tua età credi di poterlo fare dopo? La vita è una LDS, non la si butta via per paura. Magari non ci sarà futuro con questa donna, ma ne arriverà un'altra. Non si può essere ipocriti alla tua età, davvero non si può...


 

forse ho anche paura che mi dica di no. Ma io so già che mi dice di no, e non vorrei perdere anche quello che ho adesso per una cagata mia...anche se proprio una cagata non è.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> forse ho anche paura che mi dica di no. Ma io so già che mi dice di no, e non vorrei perdere anche quello che ho adesso per una cagata mia...anche se proprio una cagata non è.


Guarda io alla tua età per la paura che mi dicessero di no ho perso l'occasione giusta. Tanto la perderai comunque... meglio combattere, non credi? Almeno rimpianti non ne avrai...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mamma che desolazione..
> scusa eh, ma non aspireresti ad essere un po' migliore di così?
> 
> (precisazione: non intendo offenderti, è che mi cascano le braccia a leggere 'ste robe).
> ...


Penso sarebbero un problema si, fidarsi di una donna che ha zoccolato con tutti non è facile, ma quando sei innamorato che fai?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda io alla tua età per la paura che mi dicessero di no ho perso l'occasione giusta. Tanto la perderai comunque... meglio combattere, non credi? Almeno rimpianti non ne avrai...


 
si, per quello hai ragione, non sai quante volte sono stato li li per dirglielo.

L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho guardata e le stavo per dire quanto ci tengo, quanto non è solo sesso...e lei prima di andare via mi ha detto che per lei non è solo sesso. E avrei voluto dirle che l'amo....ma è troppo complicato.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, per quello hai ragione, non sai quante volte sono stato li li per dirglielo.
> 
> L'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho guardata e le stavo per dire quanto ci tengo, quanto non è solo sesso...e lei prima di andare via mi ha detto che per lei non è solo sesso. E avrei voluto dirle che l'amo....ma è troppo complicato.


DIGLIELO. Magari è quello che lei si aspetta da te. E se così non fosse, almeno ci avrai provato.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> DIGLIELO. Magari è quello che lei si aspetta da te. E se così non fosse, almeno ci avrai provato.


se ci sarà l'occasione la prossima volta glielo dirò. e poi verrò qua a dire che figura di merda che ho fatto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Penso sarebbero un problema si, fidarsi di una donna che ha zoccolato con tutti non è facile, ma quando sei innamorato che fai?


però hai eluso la prima domanda che ti avevo fatto..


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> però hai eluso la prima domanda che ti avevo fatto..


 
si, si può essere migliori di così, ma adesso non ne sono capace e non voglio nemmeno esserlo.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


 

















  ...bisognerebbe essere santi. Almeno qui da noi, con la nostra cultura è impensabile. I nostri sentimenti poi sono sull'esclusività assoluta...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Settembre 2008)

*che dire?*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, si può essere migliori di così, ma adesso non ne sono capace e non voglio nemmeno esserlo.


mi dispiace sinceramente.. anche e soprattutto per la tua ragazza che meriterebbe anche lei d'avere libertà di scelta.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mi dispiace sinceramente.. anche e soprattutto per la tua ragazza che meriterebbe anche lei d'avere libertà di scelta.


 
lei meriterebbe di meglio davvero. si.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lei meriterebbe di meglio davvero. si.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2008)

e con questa risposta esilarante si potrebbe chiudere ill thread.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

parlo in prima persona non perchè interessi me, ma perchè mi vien meglio fare l'esempio: 

stavo pensando ai pensieri che si possono fare su questo argomento
e su cosa li muove............

==========================
io non tradisco mia moglie perchè se penso che lei lo facesse mi farebbe molto male, io ho un'amante perchè penso che lei lo facesse mi farebbe molto male. 

Ma allora, non è che non la tradisco o non ho l'amante perchè non ne sento la necessità, non lo faccio perchè ho paura che poi lei lo faccia  a me, ho paura del male che mi farebnbe e così me ne sto buonino nel mio guscio e RESISTO. 
=================================

un porsorso di pensiero potrebbe pure essere questo che però nulla a a che fare con il rispetto, con l'innamoramento etc. etc.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se ci sarà l'occasione la prossima volta glielo dirò. e poi verrò qua a dire che figura di merda che ho fatto.


Dai dai che il coraggio viene sempre premiato.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> parlo in prima persona non perchè interessi me, ma perchè mi vien meglio fare l'esempio:
> 
> stavo pensando ai pensieri che si possono fare su questo argomento
> e su cosa li muove............
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> parlo in prima persona non perchè interessi me, ma perchè mi vien meglio fare l'esempio:
> 
> stavo pensando ai pensieri che si possono fare su questo argomento
> e su cosa li muove............
> ...



Perche' no? Chi e' veramente fottuto e' quello che non ha piu' paura


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' no? *Chi e' veramente fottuto e' quello che non ha piu' paura*


----------



## tatitati (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> se amare significa voler far star bene l'altro
> 
> allora può essere che una donna accetti che il marito abbia un'altra donna, se questo lo fa star bene ?
> accettare che il proprio marito abbia un'altra donna significa amarlo di meno ?
> ...


 
SE HAI UN ALTRO NON AMI TUO MARITO.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> SE HAI UN ALTRO NON AMI TUO MARITO.


non sarei così assolutista

io ho un'altra e amo alla follia mia moglie.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non sarei così assolutista
> 
> io ho un'altra e amo* alla follia* mia moglie.


Alla follia, su su... Le vuoi bene. Senza follia.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non sarei così assolutista
> 
> io ho un'altra e amo alla follia mia moglie.


Tu ami alla follia la tua bracioletta di cavallo.....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alla follia, su su... Le vuoi bene. Senza follia.


 
be, questo è quello che pensi tu, io so quali sono i miei sentimenti.
e se dico follia è perchè è follia

( mah, tutta questa gente che pensa di sapere quali sono i sentimenti altrui ................)


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu ami alla follia la tua bracioletta di cavallo.....


secondo me si offende per il bracio*LETTA 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> be, questo è quello che pensi tu, io so quali sono i miei sentimenti.
> e se dico follia è perchè è follia
> 
> ( mah, tutta questa gente che pensa di sapere quali sono i sentimenti altrui ................)


spiegami cos'è per te l'amore alla follia.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> be, questo è quello che pensi tu, io so quali sono i miei sentimenti.
> e se dico follia è perchè è follia
> 
> ( mah, tutta questa gente che pensa di sapere quali sono i sentimenti altrui ................)


Ma nella follia non c'è spazio per altre... Quando ti sei innamorato di tua moglie (i primi mesi) pensavi come adesso?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> be, questo è quello che pensi tu, io so quali sono i miei sentimenti.
> e se dico follia è perchè è follia
> 
> ( mah, tutta questa gente che pensa di sapere quali sono i sentimenti altrui ................)


 
Vero. Perdonami. Non sono abituato a sentimenti così alti.....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me si offende per il bracio*LETTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non mi offendo, non mi narrabbio ne mi inacidisco, 
almeno, non qui e non con voi


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma nella follia non c'è spazio per altre... Quando ti sei innamorato di tua moglie (i primi mesi) pensavi come adesso?


si la pensavo esattamente così ( sarebbe più giusto dire, la sentivo )

sono più di 20 anni che conosco mia moglie, non è cambiato nulla da allora, mi discpiace per chi dice che dopo un po di tempo il rapporto diventa un'abitudine, per me non è così


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> io non mi offendo, non mi narrabbio ne mi inacidisco,
> almeno, non qui e non con voi


distenditi pure, era una battuta


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si la pensavo esattamente così ( sarebbe più giusto dire, la sentivo )
> 
> sono più di 20 anni che conosco mia moglie, non è cambiato nulla da allora, mi discpiace per chi dice che dopo un po di tempo il rapporto diventa un'abitudine, per me non è così


Giusto..... E lo dimostri anche. Sai come rompere la routine.... Hai fantasia.....


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si la pensavo esattamente così ( sarebbe più giusto dire, la sentivo )
> 
> sono più di 20 anni che conosco mia moglie, non è cambiato nulla da allora, mi discpiace per chi dice che dopo un po di tempo il rapporto diventa un'abitudine, per me non è così


Quindi i primi giorni che stavi con lei già pensavi a farti comunque le altre?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps scusa se sono un po' troppo diretta...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> be, questo è quello che pensi tu, io so quali sono i miei sentimenti.
> e se dico follia è perchè è follia
> 
> ( mah, tutta questa gente che pensa di sapere quali sono i sentimenti altrui ................)


Non voglio entrare nel merito dei tuoi sentimenti... pero' vedi, spesso capita che quando si ama lo si fa con corpo, anima e cervello... l'idea di dare il tuo corpo a un'altra sarebbe impensabile e quasi una _violenza_...

Anche dire e' solo sesso con l'altra e' riduttivo perche' di per se il sesso e' la condivisione di intimita'... altrimenti non si parla neanche di sesso ma di ginnastica


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi i primi giorni che stavi con lei già pensavi a farti comunque le altre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma non si può parlare di un argomento senza per forza fare domande sulla vita altrui ? 
ste donne, che curiosone.

il 3d propone unio scambio di idee sulla esclusività-condivisione

non mi sembra che i miei sentimenti personali rientrano nel tema proposto. 


( grrrrrrrrrrrrr, ste donne ............. )


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> l'idea di dare il tuo corpo a un'altra sarebbe impensabile e quasi una _violenza_...
> 
> dire e' solo sesso con l'altra e' riduttivo perche' di per se il sesso e' la condivisione di intimita'... altrimenti non si parla neanche di sesso ma di ginnastica


 
e perchè è impensabile ? 
per te forse, per molti forse, ma non per tutti.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ma non si può parlare di un argomento senza per forza fare domande sulla vita altrui ?
> ste donne, che curiosone.
> 
> *il 3d propone unio scambio di idee sulla esclusività-condivisione*
> ...


Ahò, volevo soltanto capire se per te è normale perchè è sempre stato così. Dal primo giorno. 

Io ho la mia teoria, tu la tua. Ovvio che poi si parli anche (ma non solo) dei nostri sentimenti personali, non trovi?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> e perchè è impensabile ?
> per te forse, per molti forse, ma non per tutti.


E' pensabilissimo. Nelle coppie aperte. 

Tu lo dici a tua moglie che vai a scopare fuori ?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> e perchè è impensabile ?
> per te forse, per molti forse, ma non per tutti.


Perche' inconsciamente anche il tuo corpo fa una promessa... 

Bhe' amare alla follia preclude una dedizione per il partner a 360 gradi... dubito ci sia posto per un tradimento...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Perche' inconsciamente anche il tuo corpo fa una promessa... *
> 
> Bhe' amare alla follia preclude una dedizione per il partner a 360 gradi... dubito ci sia posto per un tradimento...


Vero.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

secondo me la fedeltà dura solo nell'innamoramento perchè con le fette di prosciutto suglio occhi.......non capisci un cazz e non hai tempo per altro e perchè all'inizio trombi 10 volte al giorno.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> secondo me *la fedeltà dura solo nell'innamoramento perchè con le fette di prosciutto suglio occhi*.......non capisci un cazz e non hai tempo per altro e perchè all'inizio trombi 10 volte al giorno.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> secondo me la fedeltà dura solo nell'innamoramento perchè con le fette di prosciutto suglio occhi.......non capisci un cazz e non hai tempo per altro e perchè all'inizio trombi 10 volte al giorno.


quindi tu tradisci solo perchè non trombi abbastanza??


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> secondo me la fedeltà dura solo nell'innamoramento perchè con le fette di prosciutto suglio occhi.......non capisci un cazz e non hai tempo per altro e perchè all'inizio trombi 10 volte al giorno.


Sono fasi della evoluzione di un uomo

Conta molto la sofferenza patìta.... Le lezioni ricevute dalla vita....


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi tu tradisci solo perchè non trombi abbastanza??


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi tu tradisci solo perchè non trombi abbastanza??



Sei coraggiosa... io non riesco piu' a chiedere


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei coraggiosa... io non riesco piu' a chiedere


sto arrivando alla frutta pure io...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi tu tradisci solo perchè non trombi abbastanza??


sono difficile da soddisfare....


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

marò ragazzi che domande...però!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono difficile da soddisfare....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahò, volevo soltanto capire se per te è normale perchè è sempre stato così. Dal primo giorno.
> 
> Io ho la mia teoria, tu la tua. Ovvio che poi si parli anche (ma non solo) dei nostri sentimenti personali, non trovi?


 
volevo soltanto capire...........
ho una mia teoria..............

mah, ste donne...............................
sono sempre li a cercare di  " capire " 
a formulare " teorie "........................
già al lunedì mattino


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
dai era per dire! io ho tradito la mia ragazza perchè questa donna mi piace davvero a prescindere dal sesso.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> secondo me la fedeltà dura solo nell'innamoramento perchè con le fette di prosciutto suglio occhi.......non capisci un cazz e non hai tempo per altro e perchè all'inizio trombi 10 volte al giorno.


ma perchè dici che domande?
scusa, scrivi un tuo pensiero e ci sta che ti si chiedano delucidazioni.
la domanda di asu è lecita, e la tua non risposta altrettanto..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono difficile da soddisfare....


ti rendi conto, vero, che non ne stai uscendo proprio benissimo...??
va bene, la tua età ti consente tante cose ma c'è un limite a tutto...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè dici che domande?
> scusa, scrivi un tuo pensiero e ci sta che ti si chiedano delucidazioni.
> la domanda di asu è lecita, e la tua non risposta altrettanto..


 
si brugoletta...lo so!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero.


falso. 
nell'uomo, è possibile essere innamorato ma avere attrazione sessuale per un'altra donna


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Basta io getto la spugna!


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti rendi conto, vero, che non ne stai uscendo proprio benissimo...??
> va bene, la tua età ti consente tante cose ma c'è un limite a tutto...


 
marò asu, era una battuta!


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> falso.
> nell'uomo, è possibile essere innamorato ma avere attrazione sessuale per un'altra donna


stronzo, mi dai una tua definizione di fedeltà?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> marò asu, era una battuta!


bhè, ma i due giorni non sono ancora passati


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> falso.
> nell'uomo, è possibile essere innamorato ma avere attrazione sessuale per un'altra donna


Avere attrazione non equivale a trombarsela... poi per tua info vale anche per le donne... diciamo che vale per il genere umano!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta io getto la spugna!


così presto ?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> così presto ?



Si sono stanca... poi e' quasi ora di pranzo e non ci vedo piu' dalla fame e qui non vendono le Fiesta


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

no stronzo. se sei innamorato, ma preso proprio....l'unica cosa che hai in testa è quella donna. ma proprio non c'è spazio...ti prosciuga tutto e ne vuoi ancora. Il punto è che questa fase dura 3-4 mesi...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avere attrazione non equivale a trombarsela... poi per tua info vale anche per le donne... dicaimo che vale per il genere umano![/quot
> 
> Trombarsela ( dio che termine ! ) equivale a soddisfare i propri sensi
> tenersi l'allrazione equivale a Resistere ai propri sensi e questo non va bene.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta io getto la spugna!


io getto qualcos'altro...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no stronzo. se sei innamorato, ma preso proprio....l'unica cosa che hai in testa è quella donna. ma proprio non c'è spazio...ti prosciuga tutto e ne vuoi ancora. Il punto è che questa fase dura 3-4 mesi...


per te, per molti. sarà così, ma non per tutti


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

guarda che io sono il principe degli uomini di merda, non cercare di spodestarmi!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda che io sono il principe degli uomini di merda, non cercare di spodestarmi!


effettivamente è una condizione molto ambita...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda che io sono il principe degli uomini di merda, non cercare di spodestarmi!


 
ognuno ha le sue cariche ed i suoi ruoli
non mi permetterei mai di spodestare chicchessia


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Trombarsela ( dio che termine ! ) equivale a soddisfare i propri sensi
> tenersi l'allrazione equivale a Resistere ai propri sensi e questo non va bene.
> 
> si, certo vale anche per le donne, lo so benissimo, è che la domanda era rivolta a me ( che sono uomo ) ed ho risposto per la mia parte.


Non va bene per quale motivo? Va bene invece mettere le corna alla moglie per seguire le proprie pulsioni sessuali?

C'e' anche il buon senso che ogni tantio andrebbe preso in considerazione...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente è una condizione molto ambita...


Se non fosse che e' ancora un ragazzino


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

humor 0 signori! prendiamone atto. Passi asu che fino a domani è giustificata.....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non va bene per quale motivo? Va bene invece mettere le corna alla moglie per seguire le proprie pulsioni sessuali?
> 
> C'e' anche il buon senso che ogni tantio andrebbe preso in considerazione...


forse gli fa male fisicamente...un po' come quelli che dicono che bisogna scoreggiare perchè fa male tenersi l'aria in pancia


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non fosse che e' ancora un ragazzino


 
spiegami che non ci arrivo.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> per te, per molti. sarà così, ma non per tutti



Ancora sta frase... nessuno fa dell'assolutismo.

Se non ti vuoi mettere in discussione che cosa dialoghi a fare?


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse gli fa male fisicamente...un po' come quelli che dicono che bisogna scoreggiare perchè fa male tenersi l'aria in pancia


 
ahhhhhhhhhhh azz asu sei riuscita a farmi ridere.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non va bene per quale motivo? Va bene invece mettere le corna alla moglie per seguire le proprie pulsioni sessuali?
> 
> C'e' anche il buon senso che ogni tantio andrebbe preso in considerazione...


 
Lettri..... E' l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere..... Ne ho venduta a "kili" tempo fa.....



























La fame è fame......


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non fosse che e' ancora un ragazzino


diciamo che come ha detto bossi del figlio.."altro che delfino, questo è una trota!"


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Avere attrazione non equivale a trombarsela... poi per tua info vale anche per le donne... dicaimo che vale per il genere umano![/quot
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse gli fa male fisicamente...un po' come quelli che dicono che bisogna scoreggiare perchè fa male tenersi l'aria in pancia



Si ma non lo devo necessariamente fare in faccia ad altri... o no?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse gli fa male fisicamente...un po' come quelli che dicono che bisogna scoreggiare perchè fa male tenersi l'aria in pancia


Si.... ma scoreggiare liberamente è poco chic....































Almeno nel bagno di casa....

O in un bagno pubblico lasciando la mancia....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non lo devo necessariamente fare in faccia ad altri... o no?


dipende dalle correnti....


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che tu sia convinto che ciascun nostro bisogno vada esaudito perchè generatore di belle sensazioni, e a tuo modo di vedere le cose, portatore di contentezza.
> dicono che anche la coca tiri su e faccia stare bene , ma non è che se ti fai non dico niente perchè sei contento.
> se ami la tua donna ma saresti più contento di trombartene un'altra ci sta che ti tieni il tuo desiderio in fondo al cuoricino, sempre se alla tua donna ci tieni.
> se invece sei convinto che la fedeltà sia un valore per poveri dementi non ci sono problemi.


 

mi sento di quotarti!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sento di quotarti!


ma allora mi prendi in giro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma se dici le stesse cazz...cose!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lettri..... E' l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere..... Ne ho venduta a "kili" tempo fa.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ci sta, per carita'... il fatto e' che personalmente non mi sentirei di professare folle amore per mio marito...


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sento di quotarti!


ne sei certo?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dai era per dire! *io ho tradito la mia ragazza perchè questa donna mi piace davvero a prescindere dal sesso*.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> falso.
> nell'uomo, è possibile essere innamorato ma avere attrazione sessuale per un'altra donna


No cazzo. Non è possibile. Nella fase dell'INNAMORAMENTO.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no stronzo. se sei innamorato, ma preso proprio....l'unica cosa che hai in testa è quella donna. ma proprio non c'è spazio...ti prosciuga tutto e ne vuoi ancora. Il punto è che questa fase dura 3-4 mesi...


Oh... minchia che fatica...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

era detto così bene che anche se non sono d'accordo dovevo dirti che hai ragione.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ci sta, per carita'... il fatto e' che personalmente non mi sentirei di professare folle amore per mio marito...


E' esattamente quello che volevo dire..... Da traditore che non si è mai sognato, però, di affermare 'ste minchiate.....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

*OT*

State quotando a ca**o... per favore riordiante i post... e passate l'aspirapolvere nella casella dei PM


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non va bene per quale motivo? Va bene invece mettere le corna alla moglie per seguire le proprie pulsioni sessuali?
> 
> C'e' anche il buon senso che ogni tantio andrebbe preso in considerazione...


non va bene perchè non bisogna resistere a se stessi, bisogna accettarsi.

si apre il solito discorso.............uffa..........


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

*simpatica canaglia..*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era detto così bene che anche se non sono d'accordo dovevo dirti che hai ragione.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No cazzo. Non è possibile. Nella fase dell'INNAMORAMENTO.


io ho altre prove in merito

è possibile, parlano i fatti

sarà un caso che non rispetta le " tua " teoria ?


sarà.............


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No cazzo. Non è possibile. Nella fase dell'INNAMORAMENTO.


 
MI piace quando una donna si esprime così, vuol dire che l'argomento la infervora


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> io ho altre prove in merito
> 
> è possibile, parlano i fatti
> 
> ...


Ci sono le eccezioni, che dire. A me sembra che i sintomi dell'innamoramento siano uguali per tutti. C'ho 20 anni di esperienza, a me è successo sempre così. Nei primi mesi nemmeno ci pensi a guardarli gli altri, figurati a scoparteli...

ps beh io non ci penso nemmeno dopo, ma concordo con te che sia resistere agli impulsi.


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> io ho altre prove in merito
> 
> è possibile, parlano i fatti
> 
> ...


cazzo, ma quando ti stai innamorando passi 10 ore al telefono a dirti che ti manca che ti stai innamorando che è bella, che ti piace. Passi tutto il tempo insieme e quando non è con te la pensi in continuazione. E' il primo pensiero che al mattino ti sveglia e l'ultimo quando ti addormenti. Scopi come un coniglio, dimmi dove cazz trovi il tempo di pensare ad un'altra. Si vede che non sei innamorato.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> cazzo, ma quando ti stai innamorando passi 10 ore al telefono a dirti che ti manca che ti stai innamorando che è bella, che ti piace. Passi tutto il tempo insieme e quando non è con te la pensi in continuazione. E' il primo pensiero che al mattino ti sveglia e l'ultimo quando ti addormenti.* Scopi come un coniglio*, dimmi dove cazz trovi il tempo di pensare ad un'altra. Si vede che non sei innamorato.


Beh quello lo fai anche dopo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non va bene perchè non bisogna resistere a se stessi, bisogna accettarsi.
> 
> si apre il solito discorso.............uffa..........



Senti io mi accetto per quello che sono... incostante.

Di conseguenza getto la spugna (immagine in allegato)... non ho voglia di imbrigliarmi in relazioni che so mi annoierebbero... non mi va neanche di tenermi uno scaldaletto a cui voler bene nei periodi bui... mi accetto e me ne sto per i cazzi miei.

Tu accetti la cosa solo parzialmente... accetti quello che va bene a te e questo mi spaice non e' proprio prendere coscienza ma semplicemente farsi i propri comodacci e non trovo giusto imporre se stessi ad altri


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps beh io non ci penso nemmeno dopo, ma concordo con te che sia resistere agli impulsi.


pensa a quante volte hai voglia di dare un pugno in faccia a qualcuno ma ti trattieni.
sempre di resistenza agli impulsi si parla..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> cazzo, ma quando ti stai innamorando passi 10 ore al telefono a dirti che ti manca che ti stai innamorando che è bella, che ti piace. Passi tutto il tempo insieme e quando non è con te la pensi in continuazione. E' il primo pensiero che al mattino ti sveglia e l'ultimo quando ti addormenti. Scopi come un coniglio, dimmi dove cazz trovi il tempo di pensare ad un'altra. *Si vede che non sei innamorato.*


sono 158 pagine che glielo diciamo ma dice che non possiamo sapere i suoi sentimenti......


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh quello lo fai anche dopo...


 
si, ma passati 3-4 mesi puoi anche provare impulsi per altre....


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono 158 pagine che glielo diciamo ma dice che non possiamo sapere i suoi sentimenti......


 
azz asu, ma oggi mi stai facendo morire dal ridere. Torna antipatica ed acida sennò finisce che ti faccio una dichiarazione.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, ma passati 3-4 mesi puoi anche provare impulsi per altre....


Se sei soddisfatto di quello che hai non dovresti, in teoria. Ammetto che per le donne sia diverso, se sono soddisfatta non cerco quello...


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, ma passati 3-4 mesi puoi anche provare impulsi per altre....


Se funziona, se stai bene, se sei sereno...... sono impulsi a cui si resiste


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, ma passati 3-4 mesi puoi anche provare impulsi per altre....


d'estate anche meno..


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se funziona, se stai bene, se sei sereno...... sono impulsi a cui si resiste


 
bè se come dici tu, ne hai ingoiata a chili di patata forse...


----------



## LDS (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> d'estate anche meno..


 
d'estate non ti innamori.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bè se come dici tu, ne hai ingoiata a chili di patata forse...


e due!! va' che ti marco stretto!!
ora dimmi che anche questa era una battuta...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> d'estate non ti innamori.

















ma sei fuori?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e due!! va' che ti marco stretto!!
> ora dimmi che anche questa era una battuta...


Guarda che era la cosa più sensata che aveva scritto in questo topic.....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ancora sta frase... nessuno fa dell'assolutismo.
> 
> Se non ti vuoi mettere in discussione che cosa dialoghi a fare?


hai ragione, non mi voglio mettere in discussione, voglio avere uno scambio di opinioni, che è ben diverso.

( ma non eri stanca ? )


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> hai ragione, non mi voglio mettere in discussione, voglio avere uno scambio di opinioni, che è ben diverso.
> 
> ( ma non eri stanca ? )


non ce l'hai un diarietto??


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> hai ragione, non mi voglio mettere in discussione, voglio avere uno scambio di opinioni, che è ben diverso.
> 
> ( ma non eri stanca ? )



Si ma sei un tenace rompicoglioni... mi stai simpatico


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci sono le eccezioni, che dire. A me sembra che i sintomi dell'innamoramento siano uguali per tutti. C'ho 20 anni di esperienza, a me è successo sempre così. Nei primi mesi nemmeno ci pensi a guardarli gli altri, figurati a scoparteli...
> 
> ps beh io non ci penso nemmeno dopo, ma concordo con te che sia resistere agli impulsi.


 
si, nei primi mesi certo è come dici, o almeno, anche io la vedo così

è che bisognerebbe capirci su cusa si intende per innamoramento, amore etc. etc 

Alberoni ci ha scritto anche un libro, se ben ricordo


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, nei primi mesi certo è come dici, o almeno, anche io la vedo così
> 
> è che bisognerebbe capirci su cusa si intende per innamoramento, amore etc. etc
> 
> Alberoni ci ha scritto anche un libro, se ben ricordo


Vedo che sei un intellettuale..... Leggi pure Alberoni.....


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vedo che sei un intellettuale..... Leggi pure Alberoni.....


alberoni è il maestro delle  ovvietà..non lo reggo 
ogni tanto sembra che prenda per il culo


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma sei un tenace rompicoglioni... mi stai simpatico


non mi sembra di essere un " ropicoglioni " mi sembra piuttosto il contrario 

siete voi, " paladine del perbenismo e della moralità " che ci " rompete.........( dio non risco a scriverlo ) cecando di convincere tutti alla rettitudine, alla castità ed alla penitenza ( ci manca solamente il cilicio ). 

beh, anche voi mi state simpatiche.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vedo che sei un intellettuale..... Leggi pure Alberoni.....


utente nuovo?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, nei primi mesi certo è come dici, o almeno, anche io la vedo così
> 
> è che bisognerebbe capirci su cusa si intende per innamoramento, amore etc. etc
> 
> *Alberoni ci ha scritto anche un libro*, se ben ricordo


Sì. Per me la fase di innamoramento è quella che ha ben descritto LDS, quando non capisci più nulla, non mangi non dormi hai lo sguardo perso e tutto del tuo partner ti sembra meraviglioso. Poi cade il velo e lì cominci a vedere davvero. Dopo l'innamoramento concordo con te che si possa provare attrazione per altri, fisicamente o mentalmente.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Alberoni che coglioni.
































Parere personalissimo


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alberoni è il maestro delle ovvietà..non lo reggo
> ogni tanto sembra che prenda per il culo


Appunto, dicevo...... Stronzo poteva leggere solo quello..... Anzi, manco si ricorda bene.....


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alberoni è il maestro delle ovvietà..non lo reggo
> ogni tanto sembra che prenda per il culo


 per non parlare di sua moglie...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alberoni è il maestro delle ovvietà..non lo reggo
> ogni tanto sembra che prenda per il culo


Alberoni non piace neppure a me ma 
ognuno fa il suo mestiere e lui il suo lo fa bene, vende parecchio


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vedo che sei un intellettuale..... Leggi pure Alberoni.....


Sempre meglio Alberoni della Gazzetta dello Sport, non trovi?


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> siete voi, " paladine del perbenismo e della moralità " che ci " rompete.........( dio non risco a scriverlo ) cecando di convincere tutti alla rettitudine, alla castità ed alla penitenza ( ci manca solamente il cilicio ).
> 
> beh, anche voi mi state simpatiche.


oggi c'ho un cilicio che è un amore!!! 
non è di vitello ma fa la sua porca figura


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> utente nuovo?


No, utente paladino del perbenismo e della moralità.....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio Alberoni della Gazzetta dello Sport, non trovi?



No, la Gazzetta dello Sport e' meno nociva delle minchiate di Alberoni


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per non parlare di sua moglie...


 
Anna !!!
è verooooooooo!, la moglie mi fa morir dal ridere


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, la Gazzetta dello Sport e' meno nociva delle minchiate di Alberoni




















   dai il libro sull'innamoramento come stato nascente non è proprio una minchiata...

ps Stro consiglio Galimberti.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio Alberoni della Gazzetta dello Sport, non trovi?


Certo.... Ma almeno leggerlo..... 

Mi sa che stronzo è più verso la Gazzetta dello Sport....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, la Gazzetta dello Sport e' meno nociva delle minchiate di Alberoni


concordo.

troppi pensieri uccidono l'eros, meglio la gazzetta, 
con la gazzetta dello sport l'uomo medio rende meglio, gli si innalza il testosterone.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non mi sembra di essere un " ropicoglioni " mi sembra piuttosto il contrario
> 
> siete voi, " paladine del perbenismo e della moralità " che ci " rompete.........( dio non risco a scriverlo ) cecando di convincere tutti alla rettitudine, alla castità ed alla penitenza ( ci manca solamente il cilicio ).
> 
> beh, anche voi mi state simpatiche.


Ma che farfugli... quale perbenismo e quale moralismo? Per me puoi avere anche 1000 amanti, non e' un problema mio...

Comunque io vendo cilici griffati... fammi sapere


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No, utente paladino del perbenismo e della moralità.....


e perché hai scritto nuovo allora?
potevi scrivere: utente 'n uovo, per tutte le sorprese che tiri fuori ogni volta


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> troppi pensieri uccidono l'eros, meglio la gazzetta,
> *con la gazzetta dello sport l'uomo medio rende meglio, gli si innalza il testosterone*.


Allora il consiglio è leggerla prima di? La prossima volta provo...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

ps Stro consiglio Galimberti.[/quote]


consiglio *Bukowski*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse gli fa male fisicamente...un po' come quelli che dicono che bisogna scoreggiare perchè fa male tenersi l'aria in pancia


che poetessa


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora il consiglio è leggerla prima di? La prossima volta provo...


anche durante


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ps Stro consiglio Galimberti.


 
consiglio *Bukowski*[/quote]



















Comincio a trovarti divertente. E' grave?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> anche durante
















   impossibile...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> consiglio *Bukowski*



Io l'ho detto che tu mi stai simpatico...

Pero' il vecchio Hank aveva cuore...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che farfugli... quale perbenismo e quale moralismo? Per me puoi avere anche 1000 amanti, non e' un problema mio...
> 
> Comunque io vedo cilici griffati... fammi sapere


 
è questo il punto, tu lo vedi come un problema , io no.

le griffe non mi piacciono, guardo la qualità


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io l'ho detto che tu mi stai simpatico...
> 
> Pero' il vecchio Hank aveva cuore...


 
a me piace da matti lo trovo molto " filosofo ", sempre che si vada oltre le descrizioni delle sue avvanture erotiche


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e perché hai scritto nuovo allora?
> potevi scrivere: utente 'n uovo, per tutte le sorprese che tiri fuori ogni volta


A te non sfugge nulla...... 

L'amore cosmico è amore cosmico.....


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> a me piace da matti lo trovo molto " filosofo ", sempre che si vada oltre le descrizioni delle sue avvanture erotiche


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> è questo il punto, tu lo vedi come un problema , io no.
> 
> le griffe non mi piacciono, guardo la qualità


Mi vuoi dire che Hermes non bada alla qualita'? Non bestemmiare...

Credo che anche tua moglie lo vedrebbe come un problema


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi vuoi dire che Hermes non bada alla qualita'? Non bestemmiare...
> 
> Credo che anche tua moglie lo vedrebbe come un problema


Lettri..... Vacci piano..... Tu hai tre lauree.....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> consiglio *Bukowski*





















Comincio a trovarti divertente. E' grave?[/quote]


io non volevo divertirti 
parlo seriamente..........è grave ?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> a me piace da matti lo trovo molto " filosofo ", sempre che si vada oltre le descrizioni delle sue avvanture erotiche


Ti straquoto... per questo ho scritto che aveva cuore... senza contare il cervello


----------



## Old oscar (15 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi vuoi dire che Hermes non bada alla qualita'? Non bestemmiare...
> 
> Credo che anche tua moglie lo vedrebbe come un problema


e ridagli..................

si, certo, è che non comprero cose di mqrca se non sono supportate dalla qualità 

per esempio, Trussardi jeans

preferisco Prada che sposa griffe con qualità

chiudo l'OT


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Comincio a trovarti divertente. E' grave?


 
io non volevo divertirti 
parlo seriamente..........è grave ?[/quote]

Piacevolmente divertente... meglio?

ps no, non è grave.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


posso quotarti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

mi sono smazzato tutto il thread... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sarà che sono un coglione io, ma mai mi sarei sognato di rimanere fidanzato se sono innamorato di un'altra oppure di dire che amo mia moglie alla follia e vogli scoparne centomila...
compliments...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso quotarti?


 
non mordo ale. 

sono di pessimo umore qui entrando qui, perchè non so dove e perchè fare l'uovo.ma come vedi, cerco di leggere...scazzata.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mordo ale.
> 
> sono di pessimo umore qui entrando qui, *perchè non so dove e perchè fare l'uovo.*ma come vedi, cerco di leggere...scazzata.


ma si lo so.... era una battuta, non stavo chiedendoti sul serio il permesso...
non credo di avere capito che intendi dove ho sottolineato...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma si lo so.... era una battuta, non stavo chiedendoti sul serio il permesso...
> non credo di avere capito che intendi dove ho sottolineato...


non mi va di scrivere..tutto qui...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi va di scrivere..tutto qui...


immagino non ti vada nemmeno scrivere il perchè non ti va...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> immagino non ti vada nemmeno scrivere il perchè non ti va...


 
non mi va perchè ho stimato e stimo i due babbioni.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi va perchè ho stimato e stimo i due babbioni.


capisco e ti quoto... spiace anche a me... 
ma siccome credo di essere un po' anche io responsabile non sono entrato entro nel merito e posso anche solo parlare per me...
è difficile per me non essere me stesso e sinceramente non è che scrivo o non scrivo per compiacere qualcuno...forse sbaglio ma io ho inteso prendere questo forum per il lato meno specialistico e se qualcuno se ne dispiace posso solo dire che per quanto riguarda il mio operato non intendo, egoisticamente parlando, cambiarlo...ma credo che comunque ci sia spazio anche per i quasi esclusivi cazzeggiatori/passatempo come me in questo forum..altrimenti si può UFFICIALMENTE chiedere a me come altri di uscirne...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sono smazzato tutto il thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finalmente siamo d'accordo su qualcosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finalmente siamo d'accordo su qualcosa


mi segui a meno di un tiro di schioppo, cara la mia minchiona doc!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi segui a meno di un tiro di schioppo, cara la mia minchiona doc!



quanta crudeltà nelle tue parole


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanta crudeltà nelle tue parole


solo perchè te le meriti, cara Maria Goretti dei miei ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> solo perchè te le meriti, cara Maria Goretti dei miei ....


sono quasi tentata di intrprendere il mio percorso fuori da qua.

mi disprezzate.

addio.
























ti piacerebbe eh?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono quasi tentata di intrprendere il mio percorso fuori da qua.
> 
> mi disprezzate*.*
> 
> ...


Ma sei fuori? Addio a chi? E io come faccio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori? Addio a chi? E io come faccio?


basta, me ne vado... a maldireni, ma vado via.
non tentate di trattenermi


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta, me ne vado... a maldireni, ma vado via.
> non tentate di trattenermi


Mi abbandoni pure tu????

Eh no, allora basta. Questo forum porta sfiga, è vero...

Me ne vado via pure io, ammmorrre...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta, me ne vado... a maldireni, ma vado via.
> non tentate di trattenermi


se te ne vai giuro che ti mando duecento rose rosse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non ti senti strana? (e se questa battuta non la capisci non chiedermi di spiegartela per favore 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono quasi tentata di intrprendere il mio percorso fuori da qua.
> 
> mi disprezzate.
> 
> ...


da morire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se te ne vai giuro che ti mando duecento rose rosse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non l'ho capita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> da morire...

























   che stronzo


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


meglio così...tanto non te la posso spiegare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> meglio così...tanto non te la posso spiegare...


acido e antipatico come pochi


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che stronzo


capirai che novità!


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> acido e antipatico come pochi


tra i pochi te compresa...chetelodicoaffà..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tra i pochi te compresa...chetelodicoaffà..


ma se sono dolce come una zolletta di zucchero


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se sono dolce come una zolletta di zucchero


io sono diabetico...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io sono diabetico...


felice d'avvelenarti


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> felice d'avvelenarti


non dubitavo affatto mink...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Settembre 2008)

*x angelodel male*






















  quando cambi il tuo avatar? soffro di aracnofobia e quando lo vedo non riesco a leggerti...o magari non ti frega...


----------



## Old oscar (17 Settembre 2008)

ripropongo il 3d formulandolo in caso pratico

forse è solamente un senso di proprietà che non fa accettare che il proprio coniuge sia felice " anche " con qualcun altro. 

Penso che se mia moglie venisse da me e mi dicesse 

" sai, io con quel tipo sto veramente bene, sono felice, anche con te sto bene, non voglio scegliere, voglio tenervi tutti e due "

non saprei che dire

da una lato sentirei le pulsioni del possesso della gelosia, del dolore di non avere la sua escusiva, della delusione dell'immagine che mi ero fatto di lei, dell'orgoglio maschile ferito, e tante altre cose.

dall'altro sentirei la voglia di renderla felice a costo di star male io.

sarebbe una gran battaglia dentro di me.

e voi ? in questo caso pratico come reagite ?


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idealmente è così. ma in questo mondo di ladri il nostro cuore è rapito da quattro prof... sto andando fuori tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wild diceva che l'uni vero peccato che commette chi tradisce, è quello di farsi scoprire!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ripropongo il 3d formulandolo in caso pratico
> 
> forse è solamente un senso di proprietà che non fa accettare che il proprio coniuge sia felice " anche " con qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


soffrendo, lascerei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Wild diceva che l'uni vero peccato che commette chi tradisce, è quello di farsi scoprire!


e aveva ragione!


----------



## Old oscar (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Wild diceva che l'uni vero peccato che commette chi tradisce, è quello di farsi scoprire!


si, wild ai personaggi delle sue opere ( specialmente a henry wotton ) 
fa dire tante cosette sulla vita,...sconsiderazioni, massime, etc. etc. 

mi piace Oscar, 
affascinante e pericoloso per l'anima

anche lui ha condiviso parecchi amanti, credo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, wild ai personaggi delle sue opere ( specialmente a henry wotton )
> fa dire tante cosette sulla vita,...sconsiderazioni, massime, etc. etc.
> 
> mi piace Oscar,
> ...


Si ma ha perso la testa per il piu' cretino...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Wild diceva che l'uni vero peccato che commette chi tradisce, è quello di farsi scoprire!



Verissimo...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> sarebbe una gran battaglia dentro di me.
> 
> e voi ? in questo caso pratico come reagite ?


Accetterei...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo...


 Era una gran persona!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era una gran persona!


Si... con uno stile impeccabile oltre che un cervello invidiabile... e guarda che non e' da tutti


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... con uno stile impeccabile oltre che un cervello invidiabile... *e guarda che non e' da tutti*


 Certo che no...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  era eccezionale!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avrei sposato anche lui... peccato fosse della Rive Gauche


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei sposato anche lui... peccato fosse della Rive Gauche


Non totalmente, e comunque per vivere accanto ad una persona come lui poteva anche valerne la pena. E poi... bastava prenderlo in parola! Non ti facevi scoprire


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non totalmente, e comunque per vivere accanto ad una persona come lui poteva anche valerne la pena. E poi... bastava prenderlo in parola! Non ti facevi scoprire



Lo so... aveva moglie e figli  se non erro, ma mi pare lei non fece una bella vita con lui e prese pure le botte... e non era neanche proprio Rive Gauche perche' il pivellino di cui si era innamorato lo faceva solo guardare...

Probabilmente lo avrei preferito come amico... questi personaggi sono meravigliosi in societa' assolutamente fallimentari nel privato...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... aveva moglie e figli se non erro, ma mi pare lei non fece una bella vita con lui e prese pure le botte... e non era neanche proprio Rive Gauche perche' il pivellino di cui si era innamorato lo faceva solo guardare...
> 
> Probabilmente lo avrei preferito come amico... *questi personaggi sono meravigliosi in societa' assolutamente fallimentari nel privato*...


 Triste dirlo, ma vero.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2008)

molti aforismi sembrano solo sbruffonate .lo preferisco nella sua ultima parte di vita dove è decisamente più autocritico

: _Tutto nella mia tragedia è stato orribile, mediocre, repellente, senza stile. Il nostro stesso abito ci rende __grotteschi__. Noi siamo i pagliacci del dolore. Siamo i clown dal cuore spezzato._ 


anche lui ,come pasolin,i ebbe molte relazioni con ragazzi del popolo, 
non gli fu perdonato l'amore per "bosie" .
fece davvero una
brutta fine per una mente brillante


----------



## Old oscar (18 Settembre 2008)

suL giornale di oggi " la stampa " c'è un articolo che parla dei desideri e fantasie degli Italiani, il 65 % degli uomini dichiara che vorrebbe un menage a 3, le donne sono il 25 % che lo vorrebbero


----------

